# Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich muss mir noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen und 60Hz gehen mir inzwischen ziemlich auf den Geist.
Wegen der ollen CPU muss es aber einer mit Gsync sein, auch wenn ich lieber Freesync nähme, aber das ist eine
andere Geschichte. Zu groß muss er gar nicht sein, aber ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, wir groß denn die
Unterschiede von IPS zu TN sind. Leider finde ich die Monitore nicht bei Mediamarkt, Saturn und Conrad,
die alle um die Ecke sind, um mir einen eigenen Eindruck zu holen.

Prinzipiell kommen diese in Frage: (Achtung, allter Filter, bitte nutzt 8Bit Farbtiefe, das fehlt hier)
LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Fokus geht zu:
- sparen: Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- TN: Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- IPS: AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lese ich die Tests, sollen beide sehr gut, aber wie sieht die Serienstreuung aus?
TN: Dell S2417DG 24-inch 165Hz G-Sync Gaming Monitor Review - Tom's Hardware
IPS: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2016/test-aoc-ag271qg-teil10.html#Fazit

Einsatzzweck vor allem Spielen, aber auch mal ein Filmchen, wenn man schon vorm Rechner sitzt
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachtrag:*
Gekauft wurde nach der umfassenden Beratung, ein Dank an Alle, und einem Abgleich mit meinen Anforderungen und dem Fokus auf Spielen und weniger Bildbearbeitung dieses TN Panel: *Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR*

Bildschirm ist da, und ich habe in Ruhe nach meinen Wünschen kalibiriert, das ist sehr wichtig und sollte jeder machen, da die Werkseinstellung in der Regel einen anderen Fokus legen, als man selber. Die erste  Hürde war HDMI (Standard) und DP.  Bis ich "intuitiv" verstanden habe,  dass der rote Aktivierungspoppel auch gleich ein Joystick ist, hat  natürlich gedauert. Hätte man ein Wort zu sagen können und das Monitore  nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Quelle zu erkennen, wenn nur eine  angeschlossen ist, will ich jetzt nicht kommentieren.
*
Erster Eindruck des 144Hz TN G-Sync Panels*
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg278qr-90lm00u3-b01370-a1522759.html* 

Ergonomie:
*So groß ist er gar nicht, die 27" wirken im Gegensatz zu den  alten 24" keineswegs wuchtig, der Rahmen ist schmal, der Stand sicher.  Mit "einer Armlänge" Abstand sieht es gut aus. Die Verstellung, gerade  seitliches Drehen, geht so schwer, dass der Fuss auf dem glatten  Holztisch verdreht. Ist nicht tragisch, da der Fuß ziemlich quadratisch  ist. Leider ist die Neigungsmöglichkeit eingeschränkt. Man kann den  Bildschirm kaum auch unten kippen. Auf dem Sofa liegend ist das  suboptimal, aber so gerade erträglich, Ich stelle Monitore in der Regel  höher und kippe sie nach unten, aus Gründen der Blendung ist das besser.  

Das Bedienpanel ist natürlich erstmal alles andere als selbsterklärend,  sobald man den kleinen Joystick als solchen erkannt hat, ist es auch  auch für Grobmotoriker wie mich gut zu beherrschen. Es sind nur vier  Schalter auf der Rückseite, die groß genug sind, um sie auf Basis der  Anzeige zu finden, der Aktivierung Joystick ist leicht hervorragend und  gut zu ertasten. Nach dreimal Fluchen funktioniert es.
*
Color Banding:*
Angemacht und erstmal der große Schock. Das Bildschirmhintergrundbild  von CSL war eine einzige Colorbanding Wüste. War es vorher auch, aber  das es besser als mit einem 6Bit Monitor sein sollte, hätte ich schon  erwartet. Ein paar Testbilder im Internet gesucht und es schwankt  extrem. Bei einigen gar nichts, bei anderen extremes. Wird also vor  allem an den Bildern selber liegen, denn der Monitor kann es, sind die  Bilder aber nur mit 6Bit erstellt, kann der Monitor auch nicht zaubern.  Darum rate ich allen, die es an ihren Bildschirm beurteilen wollen,  genau darauf zu achten, was es für Fotos sind. Erster Eindruck: alles  ok, nicht perfekt, da habe ich schon bessere IPS Panel gesehen, aber mir  reicht es. Grauverläufe sind Grauverläufe, da sehe ich keine Rasterung,  wie jetzt z.B: in der Cooler Master Werbung  auf dieser Seite.

*Back light Bleeding:*
Ziemlich gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, mit normalen Augen im dunklen Zimmer  und schwarzem Hintergrund ist nichts zu erkennen. Ein Smartphone Foto  zeigt leicht helleren Rand und minimale Helligkeitsunterschiede. Mit  üblicher Lampe im Rücken ist es ein sattes schwarz, im abgedunkelten  Raum ein sehr gleichmäßiges dunkles Grau.

*Farbe:*
Muss ich jetzt erstmal  in Ruhe einstellen. Einiges sitzt ziemlich gut  aus, anderes weniger. Das ist aber persönliche Einstellung. Die  Helligkeit war mir viel zu hoch, die steht jetzt im ersten Schuß auf  18%, Farbwärme auf "warm", Kontrast irgendwo um 60, Blue Ligth Level  "0". Gamma 2.2. Das ist alles noch niicht optimal, da muss ich mal in  Ruhe viel ausprobieren, wie es mir gefällt. In dem Bereich sind IPS  Panel eindeutig von Vorteil.

Das stark mattierte Display wirkt leicht unscharf, fast schmutzig und es  fehlt die Brillianz. Die Originaleinstellung war sehr kalt und leicht  blaustichig. Um eine manuelle Kalibrierung kommt man nicht drum herum Es  ist für Spiele sehr gut geeignet, für Fotobearteitung ist eine guter  IPS Bildschirm vorzuziehen.

*Pixelfehler:*
Keiner, da mit Pixelprüfung bestellt

*G-Sync:*
Ja, schön, macht was es soll.  Hab ja nur mal kurz angespielt. Die Farbe  ich noch ungewohnt, aber vermutlich war der alte Monitor grottig  "kalibriert", es ist eine Umgewöhnung, sieht aber sehr gut aus, scharf,  kein Ruckeln, kein Tearing und G-Sync läuft sehr gut. Nur ist im  Gegensatz zum 60 FPS V-Sync die Grafikkarte jetzt immer bei 100%. Muss  ich nochmal die Lüfter optimieren, wird ein bisschen warm im Gehäuse.
*
Probleme:*
Ab und zu stimmt die Kalibrierung nicht und es werden Zeilen verschoben (siehe Beitrag #301), gut zu erkennen an einem farbigen linkem oder rechtem Rand. Da hilft nur runter und wieder hoch fahren. Außerdem zerschießt der Monitor regelmäßig die Icons auf dem Desktop. Es ist extrem unschön, weil ich keine Lust habe, ständig Icons zu sortieren. Das gibt einen klaren Punktabzug.
*
Fazit:
*Viel Geld, aber auch ein tolles Spielerleben. Ob der Mehrwert  zu einfachen FullHD Monitoren mit 144 und Freesync sowie AMD Karte den  merklichen Mehrpreis für G-sync rechtfertigt, sollte jeder vorher  ausprobieren und nicht blind kaufen, um für wenige Prozent gefühlter  Verbesserung ca, 100,-€ mehr zu bezahlen*. *Ich habe jetzt, mit der gesammelten Erfahrung und guten Testbildern auch mein uralt 6BIT TN Panel nochmal in Ruhe am Zweitrechner eingestellt und es zeigt sich, dass eine saubere Einstellung jedes einzelnen Farbkanals über viele kleine Probleme hinweg hilft. Colorbranding ist mit liebevoller Einstellung jeder Farbe in Kontrast und Gamma gut in den Griff zu bekommen. Störend die sie unter "Probleme" beschriebenen Schönheitsfehler.
*
Anhang Testbilder:*
https://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Testbild-fuer-iMac-27-74868.html
Der schwarze Balken in der Mitte ist alles andere als schwarz. Erster  Eindruck was? Ogott, Colorbranding, liegt aber am Bild, oder was sagen  Euro Monitore? Die beiden violetten Balken zeigen eine minimale  Rasterung, schiebe ich aber auf das Bild.

Hier sieht es sehr gut und gleichmäßig aus: Testprogramme | Farbverläufe
Pixelfehler keine (war mit Pixelprüfung): LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds
Hier sieht mal links ganz leichte Streifen: http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/testsoftware/eizo-monitortest-farbabstaende.jpg
Hier sieht es kontinuierlich aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elcher-144hz-gsync-monitor-gradient-16bit.png
...


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn du Bedenken wegen Serienstreuung hast Finger weg von IPS.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn du Bedenken wegen Serienstreuung hast Finger weg von IPS.


Danke, ich verwechsel die beiden Arten doch immer wieder. Dann lieber das bekommen, was man bestellt,
als an einer Lotterie mit sehr gut oder ärgerlich teilzunehmen


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Warum es denn Gsync sein?
Hast du schon mal auf nem 144Hz ohne Sync gespielt?
Ich hab auch nen Freesyncmonitor mit 144Hz und dazu ne 1070.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum es denn Gsync sein?.


Weil in meinen Lieblingsspielen die FPS oft um die 40-45 liegen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Also hast du schon mal nen 144Hz ohne Sync bei 40-45fps ausprobiert.
Gut, also wenn würde ich den Asus PG278QR oder den bon dir schon angesprochenen AOC nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also hast du schon mal nen 144Hz ohne Sync bei 40-45fps ausprobiert..


Nein, darum frage ich ja und freue mich über jeden guten Hinweis


JoM79 schrieb:


> also wenn würde ich den Asus PG278QR oder den bon dir schon angesprochenen AOC nehmen.


Danke, schau ich mir mal an, ob ich Tests dazu finde. Was macht er besser als der Dell?
Oh, ich sehe schon, 8Bit Farbtiefe anstatt 6bit, und 24-165Hz. Sehr gut, gefällt mit

Die Stromverbräuche sind ja ziemnlich unterschiedlich. 50W Unterschied ist schon 
eine Hausnummer. Das sind 40,-€ im Jahr, bleibt er wie die alten Monitote wieder
zehn Jahre im Einsatz, sind das 400,-€. 

Hmmm, doch ein IPS Panel


----------



## 0ssi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn du nicht empfindlich auf Tearing reagierst dann kannst du auf 144Hz problemlos mit 40-50FPS ohne Sync zocken. Es fühlt sich genauso an wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync aber du siehst kleine Bildrisse/Verschiebungen.
Die hast du jetzt auf 60Hz auch aber auf 144Hz sind sie deutlich geringer zu sehen.  Wenn du unbedingt Sync brauchst und z.B. nur eine GTX1060 hast dann gegen eine RX580 tauschen und einen Acer X270HUA kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, schau ich mir mal an, ob ich Tests dazu finde. Was macht er besser als der Dell?
> Oh, ich sehe schon, 8Bit Farbtiefe anstatt 6bit, und 24-165Hz. Sehr gut, gefällt mit
> 
> Die Stromverbräuche sind ja ziemnlich unterschiedlich. 50W Unterschied ist schon
> ...


Die haben beide Gsync von 30-165Hz und die Wattangaben von Geizhals brauchst du nicht beachten.
Vom Stromverbrauch her, nehmen die sich nicht viel.
Der Asus verbraucht ein bisschen weniger als der AOC.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

ich verfolge das Thema mal mit, bei mir stehen die selben Monitore zur Auswahl 
System siehe Signatur


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Moin,

Der Preisvergleichfilter im Link vom ersten Post ist schon mal nicht schlecht, ich würde zusätzlich 8 Bit Farbtiefe reinklopfen: LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS halte ich bei 8 Bit für nicht mehr relevant. Viele Billig-TN haben halt nur 6 Bit+FRC, das macht den sichtbaren Unterschied aus, von der Blickwinkelstabilität abgesehen.

Der von dir verlinkte AOC-Monitor ist schon mal nicht schlecht, genauso wie alle anderen IPS-Panels mit 144 Hz. Wenn du was anständiges willst, würde ich schon in so einen investieren. Alles darunter wäre halt ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> ...Der Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS halte ich bei 8 Bit für nicht mehr relevant...


Danke, dann ist die Entscheidung getroffen, wenn Deinerseits kein Einspruch kommt. Blickwinkel ist unerheblich, ich kann senkrecht draufschauen
ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann Star Citizen....und dazu Weihnachtsurlaub... herrlich


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, dann ist die Entscheidung getroffen, wenn Deinerseits kein Einspruch kommt. Blickwinkel ist unerheblich, ich kann senkrecht draufschauen
> ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und dann Star Citizen....und dazu Weihnachtsurlaub... herrlich



Der ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich würde dann aber gleich zum IPS greifen, da er ja nur 50 Euro  teurer ist: AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

@Manu, auch wenn es vllt nicht ganz passt, aber wie stehts eigentlich mit VA Panel aus? Asus und lg haben ja beide ein 32zoll monitor rausgebracht. Ist so ein Panel zu empfehlen oder ehr nicht?

Hier mal der link
ASUS ROG Strix XG32VQ, 31.5" (90LM03S0-B01170)

Ich entschuldige mich auch mal das ich hier so rein platze  und es nicht zum Thema passt, wollte aber kein neuen post auf machen.

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich würde dann aber gleich zum IPS greifen, da er ja nur 50 Euro  teurer ist: AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Dann mach ich das und werde, wenn er da ist, gut eingestellt und ausprobiert eine kurze Rückmeldung geben

Das geht jetzt auf Deine Verantwortung


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Disclaimer: Natürlich hafte ich direkt und mit privatem Vermögen für meine Empfehlungen! 

Zum VA-Panel: Habe das zwar noch nicht getestet, sondern nur den Samsung mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften und zusätzlicher Quantom-Dot-Folie, aber schaut ganz brauchbar aus. Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von VA, da der dicke Kontrast für knackige Farben sorgt, finde ich.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich bin gespannt auf die Rückmeldung. Momentan steht bei mir auch der AG271QG ganz oben auf der Liste


----------



## jUleZ_82 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Überlegt euch das gut mit dem AOC,schicke morgen den dritten Monitor zurück...
Qualitätssicherung sieht anders aus,komme aus dem Bereich -.-
Alle aus dem Produktionsmonat Aug.17...
Der kommende LG 32GK850G ist interessant 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Überlegt euch das gut mit dem AOC,schicke morgen den dritten Monitor zurück...


Was für Probleme hattest Du?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (27. November 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Der Erste hatte so helle gelbe Flächen,dass man sie auch im normalen Desktopbetrieb sah,der Zweite einen hellen Heiligenschein um die Positon, wo der Monitor mit dem Panel verklebt/verschraubt ist und der letzte vom Samstag fiept und hat wieder die gelben Flächen...BLB ok,aber im Desktopbetrieb ein No-go,wie ich finde -.-
Wäre so ein geiles Teil,wenn ich einen anständigen bekommen würde [emoji20]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wäre so ein geiles Teil,wenn ich einen anständigen bekommen würde http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji20.png


Isch werd noch waaahnsinnig. Zuerst treffe ich Entscheidung, dann macht mich Manu ganz wuschig, Du tendierst zum Gegentail und jetzt stehe ich hier und schaue auf meine Gehaltsabrechnung, bei der das Weihnachtsgeld irgendwie sehr schmal ausfällt. 

Hat jemand etwas zu diesem Schätzchen zu sagen? De hat ja im Gegensatz zur 27" Variante 8Bit Farbtiefe. Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kurz eine Frage zu Multimonitoring. Können die Bildschirme unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben? Ich habe nämlich noch zweimal 24" FullHD Monitore mit 60Hz, die man ja eigentlich gut mit einem 24" in WQHD Monitor in der Mitte für die scharfe Zentralsicht kombinieren könnte, um am Rand dann noch eine wenig mehr zu sehen. Oder tillt dann die Grafikkarte? Vermutlich müsste ich drei mal WQHD im Spiel einstellen und das übersteht glaube ich keine Grafikkarte.

- Achtung: Fake News -


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Disclaimer: Natürlich hafte ich direkt und mit privatem Vermögen für meine Empfehlungen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst Du nicht zitieren, so steht es ja in den Bedingungen für  Premiumabonenten, dass man von den Redakteuren jederzeit verbindliche  Aussagen bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7dg-color-bandig-problem.html?highlight=2417+
Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht empfindlich auf Tearing reagierst dann kannst du auf 144Hz problemlos mit 40-50FPS ohne Sync zocken. Es fühlt sich genauso an wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync aber du siehst kleine Bildrisse/Verschiebungen.



Unser 0ssi wieder 

Wem Tearing egal ist, braucht weder einen 144Hz Monitor noch einen mit Adaptiver Synctechnik. Aber das gilt für vieles, wem Aliasing egal ist, wem Matschtexturen egal sind usw...

@Interessierter User: Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ein TN nicht schlecht sein muss, wenn es ein hochwertiger ist. TN hat ja auch viele Vorteile. Wem die Blickwinkel Problematik wenig stört und keine absolut kalibrierten Farben braucht, sollte sich das wirklich überlegen. 

Ob Du GSync brauchst oder nicht, solltest Du Dir am besten wirklich live bei jemanden anschauen, der Dir das demonstrieren kann. Es ist schon so, dass viele Menschen den Unterschied kaum bemerken, andere können aber nicht mehr ohne. Es ist eine Sache der persönlichen Präferenz. Ich finde die Technik auf jeden Fall mehr als sinnvoll und alleine deswegen habe ich mich dafür entschieden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

[Sammelthread] IPS-Monitore mit 144 Hz und 1440p    da steht alles über Probleme, Lieferanten, Qualität, Tricks usw drin. Da auch welche aus unserem Forum mitschreiben passt das ganz gut


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und jetzt stehe ich hier und schaue auf meine Gehaltsabrechnung, bei der das Weihnachtsgeld irgendwie sehr schmal ausfällt.



In dem Fall würde ich darüber nachdenken auf Gsync zu pfeifen und ohne Aufpreis einen Freesync Monitor zu wählen. Schlieslich wird der Monitor deutlich länger genutzt wie deine aktuelle GPU, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Wieso ist es denn so verdammt schwierig geworden, einen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich glaube, ich Würfel einfach,
alle haben doch Nach- und Vorteile.

Aber nochmal zur Auflösung, kann man einen WQHD mit zwei FulHD Monitoren gut zusammen laufen lassen?
Verstehen das Spiel un Grafikkarte? Denn das wäre dann eine Option für den 24" Dell, in mit zwei 24" FullHD
zu einem schönen Rundumblick zusammen zu schalten. Wäre mir wichtiger, als einmal 27". Ich steh nicht so 
auf große Monitore

Ich probiere es jetzt mal mit diesem, den kann ich ja notfalls bei PCCGH gegen einen guten eintauschen, 
woll Manu?   
AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Ich habe ~18 Monate gebraucht um einen Übergangsmonitor zu kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Gibt es eigentlich WQHD Röhrenmonitore? Die Bildqualität war damals so viel besser, Input lags gab es gar nicht, Branding auch nicht. Aber ich finde keine Röhrenmonitore mehr und meinen Not 15" im Keller mag ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich WQHD Röhrenmonitore? Die Bildqualität war damals so viel besser, Input lags gab es gar nicht, Branding auch nicht. Aber ich finde keine Röhrenmonitore mehr und meinen Not 15" im Keller mag ich auch nicht mehr



Echt jetzt?!

Wegen des Flimmerns haben die Röhren nicht annährend so ein scharfes Bild wie LCDs. Klar ist die Reaktionszeit und der Input Lag niedrig - der Unterschied ist aber wirklich vernachlässigbar, selbst für Profi-Gamer. Solche, die noch immer mit einem CRT wegen des Lags zocken, halte ich für offen gesagt dämlich. Die glauben auch daran, dass es was bringt, vorm MAtch die Hasenpfote zu streicheln.

tl;dr: CRTs sind zu recht ausgestorben, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?!


Ich habe glaube ich, seit fünfzehn Jahren auf keinen Röhrenbildschirm mehr geschaut, es ist nur die verklärte Erinnerung an die gute alte Zeit geblieben. Stimmt, flimmern, da war doch was. Mein Gott, wenn ich an diese grottigen 13" Monitore vor 25 Jahren zurückdenke.


----------



## Venom89 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Also ich habe momentan einen Asus PG278Q mit TN Panel.
Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, jedoch möchte ich doch etwas größeres.
Diesmal aber definitv wieder ein IPS.

Mir gefällt die Farbdarstellung einfach ungemein und dafür gehe ich das Risiko ein. Bin aber auch nicht so der Pingel .

Ein 24er würde für mich gar nicht in Frage kommen. Da gibt es ja gar kein mittendrin Gefühl.

Ich würde bei 27 auch den AOC versuchen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kurz eine Frage zu Multimonitoring. Können die Bildschirme unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben?



Seit Win95 können sie das.
Das ist völlig problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAS allerdings (Du solltest da schon drüber gestolpert sein im Forum) gerne mal Probleme macht sind verschiedene Bildwiederholfrequenzen, auch gerne in Verbindung mit G/Freesync.

Nebenbei wird Dir der Betrieb von drei Monitoren bzw. von zwei Monitoren wovon einer 144Hz hat, auch den 2D-Modus Deiner Graka verhageln.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> WAS allerdings (Du solltest da schon drüber gestolpert sein im Forum) gerne mal Probleme macht sind verschiedene Bildwiederholfrequenzen, auch gerne in Verbindung mit G/Freesync.
> 
> Nebenbei wird Dir der Betrieb von drei Monitoren bzw. von zwei Monitoren wovon einer 144Hz hat, auch den 2D-Modus Deiner Graka verhageln.
> 
> Viel Erfolg.



Wie äußert sich das? Habe nämlich momentan 2x Dell U2414H am Rechner hängen und wollte einen davon behalten und als Beistellmonitor nutzen.


----------



## HisN (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Die Probleme?

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - flussiger Betrieb machbar? - ComputerBase Forum

Oder das Deine Karte nicht mit in den 2D-Takt geht, und dann im 3D-Takt bleibt und schön warm wird und die Lüftung besser zu hören ist?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Beides. Ohje da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

Tritt das nur auf wenn man Free/G-Sync aktiv hat oder unabhängig davon?


----------



## HisN (28. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Unabhängig. Das ist nur ein zusätzlicher Faktor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> WAS allerdings (Du solltest da schon drüber gestolpert sein im Forum) gerne mal Probleme macht sind verschiedene Bildwiederholfrequenzen, auch gerne in Verbindung mit G/Freesync.


Danke! Das war mir entgangen, ich lese hier ziemlich selektive nur bestimmte Themen. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei 27 auch den AOC versuchen.


Es kristallisiert sich immer weiter der AOC heraus. Ich habe nur keine Lust, Sachen wieder
zurückzusenden, dass ist immer so ein Aufwand...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Das Problem mit dem zurück schicken hat man leider bei jedem Monitor. Lotterie Spielen ist anscheinend überall gleich. Es sei denn man kann mit dem BLB ö.a leben.


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Ich habe ein Multimonitor-Setup, eine GSync mit 144 Hz und ein 1920x1200 60Hz Monitor. 

Es gibt damit keinerlei Probleme. Das einzige, was man beachten muss, ist auf dem Desktop die Frequenz des GSync auf 120 Hz zu begrenzen, da sonst die NV Karte nicht ganz runtertaktet. Woran das liegt (GSync, Multimonitor oder nur genau mein Setup) ist bis heute ungeklärt, da ich bei jeder Vermutung Leute gefunden habe, die mir widersprechen. Es gibt aber auch immer wieder andere Leute, bei denen das genauso auftritt.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (29. November 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keine Lust, Sachen wieder
> zurückzusenden, dass ist immer so ein Aufwand...



Nach dem dritten wird es lästig,aber vlt.hast du ja Glück [emoji4]
Der Monitor ansich gefiel mir richtig gut,die Farben waren Klasse,die Spielleistung,der 3-Fach Hub mit Schnellladefunktion etc...
Nur Qualitätssicherung,dass können Sie m.M.n. überhaupt nicht.
Ich warte auf nächste Woche,da soll der LG 32GK850G rauskommen,vlt.wird das die EierlegendeVollmilchsau  [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (29. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Hast du schon nen Preise? Auf der LG seite steht er mit 849$ drin.
Der Monitor reizt mich auch extrem...!! [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jUleZ_82 (29. November 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Hast du schon nen Preise? Auf der LG seite steht er mit 849$ drin.
> Der Monitor reizt mich auch extrem...!! [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk



Nope.
Aber wenn ich für den AOC 690€ zahle,sind mir die 200-300€ mehr für den LG ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal. Hauptsache endlich was vernünftiges gefunden zu haben,wäre klasse [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (30. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Von den Daten bin ich auch begeistert, und vor allem kein Panel Glücksspiel, dank VA Panel!

Das Freesync Modell hat sogar HDR!!!! [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf nächste Woche,da soll der LG 32GK850G rauskommen,vlt.wird das die EierlegendeVollmilchsau  http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji4.png


Klingt wirklich gut. Wenn denn nun VA das ultimative Panel ist, was spricht dann gegen diese verfügbaren Monitor m it VA oder 10bit?
Auch wenn es erstmal um Spielen geht spricht nichts gegen eine fotorealistische Darstellung, der der Bildschirm muss wieder  viele
Jahre halten. Im Prinzip reichen mit 60Hz, zusammen mit Gsync passtz das schon. Damit ergäbe sich dieser Filter:

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD)/3840x2160 (4K UHD), Farbtiefe: 10bit (1.07 Mrd. Farben)/8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben)/8bit + FRC (1.07 Mrd. Farben), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschla

Da tauchen dann auf einmal diese Monitor preislich interessant auf:
Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator Z321QUbmiphzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hmmmmm, ich wollte doch nur einen verammten Monitor kaufen und keine Tagelange Recherche von Testberichten


----------



## SimonSlowfood (30. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Ich hab mir jetzt den AOC Agon AG271QG bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den AOC Agon AG271QG bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.



Dann berichte mal,wie deiner ausschaut [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

So Monitor ist aufgebaut und angeschlossen. BLB ist minimal vorhanden (siehe Foto) finde ich aber nicht so schlimm. Auf der Handykamera siehts schlimmer aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Produktionsdatum ist August 2017


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Auf der Handykamera siehts schlimmer aus.


Für mich zählt nur der reale Eindruck mit meinen Augen.
Fotos überhöhen Unterschied zum Teil massiv.

Ich wollte auch heute bestellen. Wo hast Du geordert?
Eigentlich wollte ich Alternate nehmen.

AOC AG271QG, LED-Monitor HDMI, DisplayPort, USB3.0, NVIDIA G-Sync


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*

Hab bei Amazon bestellt. Das BLB sieht man auch nur wenn man im komplett dunklen raum ist und ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt. Da ich aber selbst zum zocken immer noch irgendwo n Licht anhabe, ists vernachlässigbar.

Edit: das BLB unten rechts sieht man wenn man einen dunklen Desktop Hintergrund hat. :/ Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich ihn nicht doch zurück schicken sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und Kombination Multimonitoring mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Edit: das BLB unten rechts sieht man wenn man einen dunklen Desktop Hintergrund hat. :/ Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich ihn nicht doch zurück schicken sollte.


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Denn für das Geld erwarte ich auch etwas anderes, andererseits hat mein 15" Miro Röhrenmonitor mit 120Hz vor 25Jahren im Abverkauf auch schon über 500.-DM gekostet. Ich frage mich, ob es Sinn hat, anstatt zu den üblichen Händler der Nerds zu einem Händler wie Otto zu gehen, da ich deren Kundschaft für weniger kritisch halte und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt, dass man einen schon mal als untauglich eingstuften Rückläufer bekommt.

Manu, was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich bin wieder völlig "überfordert". 



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich würde dann aber gleich zum IPS greifen, da er ja nur 50 Euro  teurer ist: AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Kauft  Ihr Eure Testmuster im Laden (glaube ich nicht, wegen zu teuer), oder  sind es vom Hersteller gestellte Monitore? Ich biete Dir einen Deal an.  Ich kaufe einen neuen, den bekommst Du unverpackt und sendest mir dafür  Eurer altes abgenudeltes Testmuster. Und dann kannst Du den Monitor im  Kreuzvergleich bewerten.

Lohnt es, eine Pixelprüfung zu machen, um zu verhindern, auch andere ärgerliche Probleme zu bekommen? Ich glaube, ich ruf Montag erstmal bei Mindfactory an und frage, ob es auch eine BLB Überprüfung vorher gibt. Ich zahle doch gerne 50,-€ mehr, wenn man auch ein gutes Produkt bekommt

*Nachtrag:*
650,-€ ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sieht auch gut aus, wird Montag mit Pixelprüfung bestellt, irgendwann muss ja mal eine Entscheidung gefällt werden


----------



## SimonSlowfood (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*

Ich hab mir mal nen 2ten bei Amazon geordert. Kommt Dienstag hier an, dann schau ich mal ob der besser ist. Wenn der genau so schlecht ist gehen beide wieder retour. Man muss wohl leider wirklich Panel-Lotto spielen 

Achja Asus hat gerade ne Cashback Aktion:  
ASUS Promotion
Würde 40€ auf den PG278QR geben, dann wird der Preis schon wieder recht interessant


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nen 2ten bei Amazon geordert. Kommt Dienstag hier an, dann schau ich mal ob der besser ist. Wenn der genau so schlecht ist gehen beide wieder retour. Man muss wohl leider wirklich Panel-Lotto spielen


Ich werde Montag zuerst bei Mindfactory anrufen und fragen, ob die Pixelprüfung, für die ich gerne bezahle, auch weitere Eigenschaften, wie Black Light Bleeding oder Colorbranding beinhaltet. Bevor man diesen ganzen Ärger mit hin und her senden hat, zahle ich doch gerne ein paar Euro mehr, wenn die Qualität der Ware stimmt. Geiz ist eben nicht geil, auch wenn ich natürlich beim selben Produkt schaue, wo es günstig zu bekommen ist. 

Dir viel Glück mit dem zweiten Monitor!


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*

u.a deswegen habe ich noch nichts bestellt, weil ich nicht wirklich bock habe auf diese Lichthöfe etc. 
Gibt es denn wirkliche keine Modelle, die sowas nicht haben ? ( ausser 1000 Euro aufwärts ) ?

Edit :

schwanke zwischen PG278QR und den Agon


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*

Jetzt habe ich mir mein Monitorlotterielos gekauft. Fällt eigentlich Monitorkauf heute unter Glücksspiel? 
Die Pixelprüfung bekommt man über das Asus Cask Back quasi zurück, in Summe liegt man dann bei 640,-€
27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de

Sollte bis Donnerstag hier sind, es wird ein Bild und ein paar Worte folgen


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*

Nein, fällt er nicht.
Es sei denn man kauft im Gamer-Segment.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*



HisN schrieb:


> Nein, fällt er nicht.


Das war doch nur eine ironische Spitze auf dieses Thema:
Take-Two: 'Lootboxen sind kein Glucksspiel!'


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor und wo bestellen?*

Der Monitor hat ein TN Panel laut beschreibung also dürfte der schon BLB haben.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Prüft MF dann bei der Pixelprüfung das BLB?  Oder wirklich nur auf Pixelfehler?


----------



## fetenhorst (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hallo, ich hab den AOC AGON AG271QG seit Samstag, 02.12. 

Wusste vorher schon um die Probleme mit dem Backlight bleeding. Beim ersten anschalten dachte ich, super der ist ja einwandfrei. Ist er aber nicht. Hat zwar keine Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse, aber das bleeding ist halt nur im (fast) dunkeln sichtbar. 
Wenn im Raum eine Lichtquelle ist, sieht man das Manko kaum noch oder gar nicht. Also unbedingt diesen Umstand mitteilen, falls Mindfactory das überprüft. 
Ob es bauartbedingt Monitore gibt, die gar kein bleeding aufweisen weiss ich nicht. Bei meinem ist das bleeding störend ausgeprägt rechts unten. in den anderen Ecken sieht man es aber es ist nicht störend. 

Weiss noch nicht ob ich ihn behalte. Wahrscheinlich schon. Ist sonst wirklich top das Ding. 

Im Prad Test sagt der Testredaktuer BIG-O dazu folgendes: 

"Ich möchte mich auch kurz in die Diskussion einklinken. Ich bin der Testredakteur, der diesen Test geschrieben hat. @Sirmixalot + Hellsfoul: Diese Lichthöfe, die da zu sehen sind verschwinden bei minimalem Lichteinsatz und sind dann nicht mehr sichtbar, außer man starrt stumpf in die Ränder, was aber im Spiel nicht passieren wird. Dieser Monitor hat sich mit einer solchen Leistung redlich ein "Sehr Gut" verdient, da er eine Top-Performance abliefert und nebenbei auch noch für Hobbyfotografen eine Option ist. Zeig mir doch bitte einmal ein Grafikmonitor in diesem Preissegment, mit dem man auf hohem Niveau spielen kann. Sollen wir diesen Modellen dann auch maximal ein "Gut" geben, da sie nicht in allen Gebieten eine Top-Performance abliefern? Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht und dieser Monitor kann dafür eine Menge, obwohl es ein reines Gaming-Display ist."

Test Monitor AOC AG271QG Teil 10

Hm also hat er da trotz dieses Mankos noch ein sehr gut bekommen. 

Toll find ich das jetzt natürlich nicht, ich überlege noch ob mich das maßgeblich stört. Zocke eh nie im dunkeln, zu aufregend in meinem Alter. Aber falls ich ihn doch zurückschicken sollte, werde ich nicht an der Panellotterie teilnehmen, sondern warten bis was besseres kommt. Irgendwann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



fetenhorst schrieb:


> Irgendwann.



Wahrscheinlich erst 2019. Denke aber das es eher 2021 wird bis die ihre Qualitätsprobleme in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Die kriegen das seit Jahren nicht in den Griff.
Ne Änderung wird da wohl erst mit OLED oder Local Dimming kommen.


----------



## fetenhorst (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



fetenhorst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab den AOC AGON AG271QG seit Samstag, 02.12.
> 
> Wusste vorher schon um die Probleme mit dem Backlight bleeding. Beim ersten anschalten dachte ich, super der ist ja einwandfrei. Ist er aber nicht. Hat zwar keine Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse, aber das bleeding ist halt nur im (fast) dunkeln sichtbar.
> Wenn im Raum eine Lichtquelle ist, sieht man das Manko kaum noch oder gar nicht. Also unbedingt diesen Umstand mitteilen, falls Mindfactory das überprüft.
> ...



anbei ein Foto... ist aber stark überstrahlt. Also störend wirkt sich nur rechts unten das bleeding aus. Das andere sieht man kaum in der Realität

Ich sehe grad bei meiner Amazon Bestellung: Rücksendung bis zum 31.01.2018 möglich  
Dann wart ich den LG 32GK850G noch ab ....


----------



## cHrIzZzI (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wüsste nicht warum man bei solch einem Preis noch irgendwelche Tests Bezahlen sollte.... Gehts noch.... Wo sind wir denn hier gelandet?
Man weiß schon wie man den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich kann da dem Kollegen von Prad nur beipflichten. Durch solche Langzeitbelichtungen wird man nur übersensibilisiert und es stören einen Sachen, die man  ansonsten nie sehen würde.  Deswegen und weil das Bild bei jedem Exemplar anders ausfällt, habe ich mich bewusst gegen solche Bilder bei meinen Tests entschieden. Die gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung prüfe ich ja trotzdem - und letztlich kommt es darauf ja an.

Local Dimming verschlimmbessert das Ganze. Weiße Elemente erhalten dadurch auf schwarzem Hintergrund einen strahlenden Heiligenschein. Hier erklärt: Die EIZO HDR Technologie - oder aber auch im HDR-Artikel der aktuellen PCGH.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mich stört das Bleeding rechts unten, da in manchen Spielen (Witcher 3 wenn es ingame Nacht ist, Metro 2033) es doch auffällig ist. In Metro sogar das Bleeding rechts oben sichtbar wird bei mir. Bei Knapp 700€ reklamiere ich dann doch. Leider bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als Lotto zu spielen und bei zu schlimmen bleeding den Monitor ständig zurück zu schicken.  Zumindest bei schnellen IPS Panels 

EDIT: gegen das Bleeding an sich habe ich ja nichts, sofern es sich in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegt und ichs Abends/Nachts beim spielen mit einer Schreibtischlampe an nicht wahrnehme. Siehe Post #47
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/494378-welcher-144hz-gsync-monitor-5.html#post9149671
Wäre das Bleeding unten rechts in dem Maße wie unten links/open rechts würde ich es nicht sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Prüft MF dann bei der Pixelprüfung das BLB?  Oder wirklich nur auf Pixelfehler?


Mir wurde gesagt, alles, aber nach welchen Kriterien? Bei Pixeln ist es einfach, aber ab wann ist BLB störend?
Ganz schwer...

Nachtrag:
Fängt ja schon wieder gut an, Liefertermin vom 5.12. auf den 7.12 verschoben.....


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Dezember 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Au weia...für die Kohle sollte man das nicht tolerieren,sry.
Hab schon gehofft,hier bekommt einer diesen Monitor in „fast „ perfekt -.-



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Au weia...für die Kohle sollte man das nicht tolerieren,sry.


Der Asus ist ein billig Schnäppchen. Gute Monitore mit funktioierende Qualitätssicherung kosten 50% mehr. Da ist es nun wirklich kein Problem, 30,-€ extra zu bezahlen
Eizo Foris FS2735 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Asus ist ein billig Schnäppchen. Gute Monitore mit funktioierende Qualitätssicherung kosten 50% mehr. Da ist es nun wirklich kein Problem, 30,-€ extra zu bezahlen
> Eizo Foris FS2735 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Ich dachte wir reden über den AOC,den wir jetzt mehrfach bemängelt haben 
Der Eizo hat Freesync...G-Sync ist gefragt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir reden über den AOC


Ich suche hier einen guten Monitor. Und ja, der Eizo hat kein Gsync und wäre mir auch etwas zu teuer. Da ertrage ich dann lieber ein paar Staubkörner und ungleichmäßiges schwarz.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich möchte nur mal wiederholen, dass ich die Erwartungshaltung vieler Anwender speziell bei Monitoren für deutlich zu hoch halte, speziell wenn die Produktionstechnik einfach bestimmten Limits unterworfen ist.

 Man kann sich nicht einerseits über Elektro-Müllberge aufregen, aber dann von den Herstellern erwarten, dass sie 90% ihrer Produktion sofort wegwerfen, weil bestimmte Herstellungsbedingte Toleranzen einfach existieren...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mal wiederholen, dass ich die Erwartungshaltung vieler Anwender speziell bei Monitoren für deutlich zu hoch halte, speziell wenn die Produktionstechnik einfach bestimmten Limits unterworfen ist.
> 
> Man kann sich nicht einerseits über Elektro-Müllberge aufregen, aber dann von den Herstellern erwarten, dass sie 90% ihrer Produktion sofort wegwerfen, weil bestimmte Herstellungsbedingte Toleranzen einfach existieren...



Bei einem 700€ Gerät darf ich eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung an den Tag legen. Bei einem 200€ Monitor hätte ich darüber wegesehen.

Den Eizo hab ich auch schon angeschaut, aber da hab ich dann beim Preis doch Hemmungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht einerseits über Elektro-Müllberge aufregen, aber dann von den Herstellern erwarten, dass sie 90% ihrer Produktion sofort wegwerfen, weil
> bestimmte Herstellungsbedingte Toleranzen einfach existieren...


Ich hätte erwartet, dass auch Monitordisplays ähnlich wie CPU eingestuft werden in sehr gut, tauglich, billigplunder und entsprechend in unterschiedliche Monitotre wandern. Ich stimme Dir in der Beziehng zu, dass ich 600,-€ auf Basis dessen, was ich früher vor Monitore bezahlte, nicvht wirklich viel finde.   Aber da gehen die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander. In bin dann auf mein 8Bit TN Panel wirklich gespannt.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Den Eizo hab ich auch schon angeschaut, aber da hab ich dann beim Preis doch Hemmungen.


Ich hatte ihn leider nicht entdeckt, weil ich auf jedem Fall Gsync haben wollte. Und ja, ich hätte ihn auch nicht gekauft, denn irgendwo gibt es für "ein bischen Zocken" auch eine Grenze. Von der Differenz zum Asus gehe ich doch lieben einmal gut Essen, da habe ich mehr von.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Zumal du beim Eizo auf die gleichen Probleme beim Panel stoßen wirst.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Bei einem 700€ Gerät darf ich eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung an den Tag legen. Bei einem 200€ Monitor hätte ich darüber wegesehen.



€700 ist relativ. Wenn es das billigste Gerät mit den Leistungsdaten ist, dann ist es eben genau kein Premium-Produkt!

Was soll man denn mit den Panels machen, die Deinen Qualitätsanspruch nicht erfüllen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hätte erwartet, dass auch  Monitordisplays ähnlich wie CPU eingestuft werden in sehr gut, tauglich,  billigplunder und entsprechend in unterschiedliche Monitotre wandern.  Ich stimme Dir in der Beziehng zu, dass ich 600,-€ auf Basis dessen, was  ich früher vor Monitore bezahlte, nicvht wirklich viel finde.   Aber da  gehen die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander. In bin dann auf mein 8Bit  TN Panel wirklich gespannt.



Dafür ist der Markt zu klein. Es gibt für Gaming-Monitore eigentlich in jeder Produktkategorie kaum mehr als 2 oder 3 verschiedene Anbieter... Man kann das gut abzählen: Wieviele Hersteller bieten ein Gerät mit ein und demselben AOC Panel an? Da ist kaum Platz für "Premium" und "Discounter". 

Zumal: Wer will denn dann ein "Discounter"-Produkt für €700 kaufen, wenn er als sicher davon ausgehen muss, dass alle guten Panels vom "Premium"-Hersteller für €1000 verkauft werden?

Am Ende finde ich auch genau die Beschwerden über BLB absolut übertrieben. Wenn man sich anstrengt, findet man immer Mängel im Bild - wie ich leider auch bei meinem nagelneuen OLED TV Gerät. Hätte ich mal nur nicht so genau hingesehen. Denn jemand, der nicht weiß worauf man achten muss, sieht es auch nicht. 

Man macht sich selbst den Spaß an den Produkten kaputt, wenn man geradezu zwanghaft nach den Mängeln sucht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Zumindest nicht für 700 Euro verkaufen.  Ich kann da die Perspektive schon verstehen.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht für 700 Euro verkaufen.  Ich kann da die Perspektive schon verstehen.



Wenn der einzige Hersteller eines WQHD Paneks in 27" mit 144Hz das Teil nun mal nur für €300 an den Monitorhersteller verkauft (fiktive Zahlen)? Was soll dann passieren?

Klar, man kann eine eigene Panel-Produktion aufbauen... 

Mein Mann arbeitet bei NEC. Die sind nicht in dem Segment tätig, aber von den Problemen eines Monitorherstellers, der von Panel-Herstellen abhängig ist, kann er ein Lied singen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> €700 ist relativ. Wenn es das billigste Gerät mit den Leistungsdaten ist, dann ist es eben genau kein Premium-Produkt!



Und deswegen muss ich mich mit Mängeln abfinden?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll man denn mit den Panels machen, die Deinen Qualitätsanspruch nicht erfüllen?



In andere Monitore verbauen, wenn möglich auseinander nehmen und neu zusammensetzen, was auch immer. Bin kein Panelhersteller  und weiß nicht was man da für Möglichkeiten hat.
Und führen wir jetzt wirklich eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Nachhaltigkeit in der IT-Branche?



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht für 700 Euro verkaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



This!


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Und deswegen muss ich mich mit Mängeln abfinden?


Ja, weil sie Teil des Produkts sind. Du musst es ja nicht kaufen, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt. Aber zurückschicken, bis ein Exemplar kommt, dessen Produktionstoleranzen Dir genehm ausfallen ist m.E. ein absolutes no-go!

Ein Monitor, den ich vor 20 Jahren gekauft habe, wäre aus heutiger Sicht eine technische Katastrophe. Aber damals halt Stand der Technik. Nach Eurer Argumentation hätte man das so nie verkaufen dürfen, weil es ist ja mangelhaft! 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> In andere Monitore verbauen, wenn möglich auseinander nehmen und neu zusammensetzen, was auch immer. Bin kein Panelhersteller  und weiß nicht was man da für Möglichkeiten hat.
> Und führen wir jetzt wirklich eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Nachhaltigkeit in der IT-Branche?



Wer soll diese anderen Monitore kaufen? Und für wieviel? 

Und man kann ein Panel, das genau wie eine GPU oder eine CPU ein hochintegriertes, auf mikroskopische Strukturen aufbauenes Produkt ist, nicht auseinandernehmen und neu zusammensetzen. Es ist so, wie es aus der Produktion kommt und man muss es nehmen, wie es ist, oder es wegschmeißen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber zurückschicken, bis ein Exemplar kommt, dessen Produktionstoleranzen Dir genehm ausfallen ist m.E. ein absolutes no-go!



m.E. ist ein Backlightbleeding das ich im normalen Betrieb wahrnehme außerhalb der Toleranz. 
Gegenfrage: Wäre es auch ein absolutes No-go wenn ich in den Elektromarkt gehe und mir vom gleichen Modell mehrere Monitore auspacken lasse um sie zu begutachten bevor ich dann einen auswähle, der meinem ach so hohen Anspruch gerecht wird?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Monitor, den ich vor 20 Jahren gekauft habe, wäre aus heutiger Sicht  eine technische Katastrophe. Aber damals halt Stand der Technik. Nach  Eurer Argumentation hätte man das so nie verkaufen dürfen, weil es ist  ja mangelhaft!



Nein. Es ist eine Preisfrage. Was machst du wenn du einen 1000+€ Monitor heute kaufst und er wahrnehmbares BLB hat? "Ist halt Stand der Technik, was besseres krieg ich nicht für das Geld"? Sorry aber mein 200€ IPS Dell hat kaum BLB.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und man kann ein Panel, das genau wie eine GPU oder eine CPU ein  hochintegriertes, auf mikroskopische Strukturen aufbauenes Produkt ist,  nicht auseinandernehmen und neu zusammensetzen. Es ist so, wie es aus  der Produktion kommt und man muss es nehmen, wie es ist, oder es  wegschmeißen.



Dann muss man als Produzent den prozess verbessern. Bzw als Monnitorhersteller dem Panelhersteller entsprechende Vorgaben machen oder eben eigene Panels herstellen.  Klar ist das bei einem quasi Monopol des Panel-Herstellers schwierig. Auf der anderen Seite wird die Qualität nicht besser wenn der Hersteller seine Monitore trotzdem absetzen kann und sich niemand beschwert/eine RMA einleitet.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> m.E. ist ein Backlightbleeding das ich im normalen Betrieb wahrnehme außerhalb der Toleranz.
> Gegenfrage: Wäre es auch ein absolutes No-go wenn ich in den Elektromarkt gehe und mir vom gleichen Modell mehrere Monitore auspacken lasse um sie zu begutachten bevor ich dann einen auswähle, der meinem ach so hohen Anspruch gerecht wird?


Die Entscheidung liegt ja nicht bei mir oder Dir sondern beim Elektromarkt. Wenn er das für Dich macht, ist es seine Entscheidung. Ich bezweifle das aber sehr.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist eine Preisfrage. Was machst du wenn du einen 1000+€ Monitor heute kaufst und er wahrnehmbares BLB hat? "Ist halt Stand der Technik, was besseres krieg ich nicht für das Geld"? Sorry aber mein 200€ IPS Dell hat kaum BLB.



Nochmal, €1000 ist ja nicht der Maßstab. €1000 kann auch sehr wenig sein - und ist es auch, wenn es kein billigeres vergleichbares Produkt gibt. Man kann doch nicht von "Premiumpreis" sprechen, wenn etwas das billigste verfügbare Modell ist.

Beispiel: Ein TV Gerät für €1000 ist ja erst mal nicht billig. Wenn das Gerät aber 75" hat, dann IST es für diesen Preis sogar sehr billig. Premium? Eher nicht.

Dass Dein Dell kein BLB hat liegt daran, dass er wohl eine deutlich geringere maximale Helligkeit liefert (also die Hinterleuchtung schwächer ist), eine geringere Auflüsung hat, weniger schnell schaltet und vermutlich auch eine andere LCD-Technik verwendet.

Wenn man bestimmte technische Eigenschaften ans Limit bringt, muss man immer an anderen Stellen Kompromisse machen.

Beim BLB weiß ich auch immer nicht, was die Leute einstellen. Wenn ich die Helligkeit aufs Maximum drehe und im absolut Dunklen mit einer Kompakt-Kamera mit automatischer Belichtungszeit ein Bild aufnehme, wird JEDER LCD-Monitor ein sehr deutlich sichtbares BLB haben. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Im Praxisbetrieb wird das aber kaum auffallen, wer betreibt einen Monitor mit maximaler Helligkeit im Dunkeln?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung liegt ja nicht bei mir ...



Und trotzdem hast du mein Verhalten als no-go bezeichnet. Seis drum. 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Beim BLB weiß ich auch immer nicht, was die Leute einstellen. Wenn ich die Helligkeit aufs Maximum drehe und im absolut Dunklen mit einer Kompakt-Kamera mit automatischer Belichtungszeit ein Bild aufnehme, wird JEDER LCD-Monitor ein sehr deutlich sichtbares BLB haben. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Im Praxisbetrieb wird das aber kaum auffallen, wer betreibt einen Monitor mit maximaler Helligkeit im Dunkeln?



Eingestellt ist bei mir eine Helligkeit von 50%. Es fällt aber im Praxisbetrieb auf, vor allem Abends und trotz zusätzlichem Licht im Zimmer. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nochmal, €1000 ist ja nicht der Maßstab. €1000 kann auch sehr wenig sein  - und ist es auch, wenn es kein billigeres vergleichbares Produkt gibt.



Das Presigefüge ist bei meinen Kriterien sehr nah beieinander (noch mehr, wenn man nur G-Sync möchte. Dann gibt es ganze 3 Monitore im bereich ~700-800€):  
LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Farbtiefe: 10bit (1.07 Mrd. Farben)/8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben)/8bit + FRC (1.07 Mrd. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hast du mein Verhalten als no-go bezeichnet. Seis drum.


Wenn Du das Gerät zurückschickst, gibst Du dem Händler ja nicht die Wahl, sondern nötigst ihn. Das ist das no-go. Wenn Du ihn vorher fragst, ob er das für Dich macht, ist es ok. 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Das Presigefüge ist bei meinen Kriterien sehr nah beieinander (noch mehr, wenn man nur G-Sync möchte. Dann gibt es ganze 3 Monitore im bereich ~700-800€):
> LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Farbtiefe: 10bit (1.07 Mrd. Farben)/8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben)/8bit + FRC (1.07 Mrd. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Eben. Also ist keiner dieser Monitore "Premium".


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Gerät zurückschickst, gibst Du dem Händler ja nicht die Wahl, sondern nötigst ihn. Das ist das no-go. Wenn Du ihn vorher fragst, ob er das für Dich macht, ist es ok.
> 
> Eben. Also ist keiner dieser Monitore "Premium".



Ich mach von meinem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch im Sinne des Fernabsatzgesetzes. 
Was ist denn dann Premium bitte? Wenn es schlicht keine Alternativen gibt?


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich mach von meinem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch im Sinne des Fernabsatzgesetzes.


Ja, Du nutzt das Gesetz, das eigentlich für andere Dinge gedacht war, aus. Das Gesetz gibt ja eben NICHT das Recht, den Elektromarkt dazu zu zwingen, 20 Geräte für Dich auszupacken. Das macht der Händler wenn überhaupt nur freiwillig... und wohl in der Praxis eher nicht. 

Mit dem Zurückschicken verlagerst Du die nicht unerheblichen Kosten nur auf die Allgemeinheit, speziell auf die Leute, die nicht ganz so skrupellos handeln.



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann Premium bitte? Wenn es schlicht keine Alternativen gibt?



Dann gibt es kein Premium sondern nur "friss oder stirb", also akzeptier es wie es eben ist, oder lass es liegen. Das ist doch bei vielen Sachen so.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit dem Zurückschicken verlagerst Du die nicht unerheblichen Kosten nur auf die Allgemeinheit, speziell auf die Leute, die nicht ganz so skrupellos handeln.



Ja ich sehe schon die Gesellschaft zu Grunde gehen weil ich Amazon 1-2 Monitore Retour schicke. Da geht Deutschland bestimmt ein haufen Geld flöten.... oh wait.
Ich kompensiere das ganze durch folding@home, ok? Da tu ich dann widerum was für die Allgemeinheit um mein asoziales Bestellverhalten auszugleichen.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe schon die Gesellschaft zu Grunde gehen weil ich Amazon 1-2 Monitore Retour schicke. Da geht Deutschland bestimmt ein haufen Geld flöten.... oh wait.



Wegen Dir sicher nicht. Wenn das alle machen, sicher schon. Und nicht Deutschland, sondern allen anderen Monitor-Kunden. Was meinst Du denn, was mit den Kosten passiert? Denk doch mal für 5 Minuten nach...

Abgesehen davon, dass Amazon das auch nicht unbegrenzt mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wegen Dir sicher nicht. Wenn das alle machen, sicher schon. Und nicht Deutschland, sondern allen anderen Monitor-Kunden. Was meinst Du denn, was mit den Kosten passiert? Denk doch mal für 5 Minuten nach...



Du gehst davon aus, dass die Monitore teurer werden? Aber sind sie dann nicht automatisch nach deiner Definition Premium? Und dann ist meine Kritik am wahrnehmbaren BLB ja widerrum berechtigt, oder? Ansonsten klär mich auf um welche Kosten es dir geht. Ich lerne gerne etwas dazu


----------



## cHrIzZzI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich finde auch das man eine gewisse Qualität erwarten kan, egal was das Gerät kostet! Denke für den Normal Verdiner sind 800€ schon ne menge Holz und da will man halt was gutes haben. Ich finde es ist halt einfach eine fehlerhafte Produktion, und das seit Jahren... 

Finde es dann aber auch eine Frechheit das man beim Händler 30€ für irgendwelche Tests Zahlen soll, was eigentlich die Pflicht vom Hersteller ist...
Ist ja als ob ich mir ein neues Auto kaufe und dem Händler dann noch was zahlen soll damit er es fahrtüchtig macht? Ist das normal? 



Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Beim Gemüse ist es genau so. Da zahlste für den schöneren, geraden Spargel auch mehr, obwohl der krumme genau so schmeckt.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Du gehst davon aus, dass die Monitore teurer werden?


Kosten werden umgelegt, nicht unbedingt verursachergemäß. Also viele unberechtigte Retouren machen die Preise immer für alle Kunden teurer, und ob die Kosten nur auf die betroffenen Produkte oder alle Produkte umgelegt wird, wissen nur die Händler. 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Aber sind sie dann nicht automatisch nach deiner Definition Premium?


Dann sollen aber auch nur die bezahlen, die Premium wollen. Ich hätte ja kein Problem damit, wenn ein Händler vorselektierte Modelle für 30% mehr Geld anbieten würde. 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Und dann ist meine Kritik am wahrnehmbaren BLB ja widerrum berechtigt, oder? Ansonsten klär mich auf um welche Kosten es dir geht. Ich lerne gerne etwas dazu


 Kritik ist immer berechtigt. Die Frage ist nur, was man daraus macht. Mich nervt das ewige Geschreibe von den ach-so-schrecklichen Monitoren mit dem unerträglichen Panel-Lotto einfach nur. Das Jammern ist auf derart hohem Niveau und die Leute erzeugen unfassbar Kosten bzw. Nachteile für andere, nur auf Grund ihrer überhohen, egoistischen Erwartungshaltung. 

Was passiert denn mit dem Monitor, den Du zurückschickst? Genau, entweder muss der Händler den zu 100% abschreiben oder ein anderer, weniger elitärer Kunde akzeptiert ihn. Das kann es doch nicht sein! Und genau die selben Leute regen sich dann immer auf, wenn ein Händler es wagt ihnen eine bereits geöffnete und nicht nagelneue Ware zu schicken. Dass das ein Widerspruch ist, geht irgendwie keinem auf.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Schrecklich ist der monitor keinesfalls. 

Ich fasse mal zusammen: 
ich habe mir den AOC AGON AG271GQ bestellt. 
Keine Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse.
Satte schöne Farben
Gsync funktioniert wunderbar
Auf 165Hz Shooter spielen ist der Hammer
Aber leider hat er ein sichtbares BLB unten rechts, dass ich sehe wenn ich z.b. im Windows auf die Uhr in der Taskleiste schaue und ein relativ dunklen hintergrund habe (auch bei tageslicht im Zimmer!). Da ich zudem auch gerne SiFi Spiele spiele habe ich auch oft dunkle Bilder auf dem Monitor. Und da sehe ich es eben, deshalb wurde jetzt ein zweiter Monitor bestellt und wird heute unter die Lupe genommen. Und ja mich stört das bei einem 700€ Gerät.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Jammern ist auf derart hohem Niveau und die Leute erzeugen  unfassbar Kosten bzw. Nachteile für andere, nur auf Grund ihrer  überhohen, egoistischen Erwartungshaltung.  Genau,  entweder muss der Händler den zu 100% abschreiben oder ein anderer,  weniger elitärer  _sensibler_ Kunde akzeptiert ihn. Das kann es doch nicht sein!



Ich glaube meine Erwartungshaltung (ich möchte kein BLB im normalen, dem Monitor entsprechenden Betrieb, hier: spielen, sehen) ist nicht unglaublich hoch.
Die Kosten können sich auch Verbraucherfreundlich auswirken, indem der Hersteller einsieht, dass bei einer gewissen RMA Quote evtl an der Qualität etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## blackimd (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich find die Disskusion hier eigentlich voll quark. 
Wenn ich ein Gerät kauf, egal ob 250€ oder 800€ erwarte ich das es tadellos ist. Wenn ich dann fehler oder macken finde muss es ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn es danach geht, darf man wohl gar keinen G-Sync Monitor kaufen^^

Banding der Hölle?

Blur Busters Forums • View topic - Do all TN G-sync monitors have banding issues? Help me pick

Und nein, das geht weiter als "nur" TN, wie es der Titel suggeriert.

Z.b.
WQHD IPS Monitor hat Color Banding? (Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Beim Gemüse ist es genau so. Da zahlste für den schöneren, geraden Spargel auch mehr, obwohl der krumme genau so schmeckt.


Ebend, darum nehme ich auch kleine Macken, wie den einen oder anderen Pixelfehler, ein wenig ungleichmäßiges schwarz und das eine oder andere Staubkorn hin, wenn der Preis akzeptabel ist. Eizo macht eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle und schmeißt mehr weg, das kostet natürlich. Doe 350,-€  Aufpreis ohne Gsync finde ich für kleine abgestellte Makel zu viel. Werden sich die Makel als größer herausstellen, muss ic sehen, was ich mache. Ich essen auch krummen Spargel, aber wenn es beim Kochen und Schälen nervig ist.

Zuerst will ich den Monitor aber erstmal haben, er scheint laut Mindfactory aber schon versendet zu sein. Komisch, kam noch gar keine Bestätigung. Schaun mer mal, wenn er heute auf dem Weg ist, gibt es schon morgen eine Rückmeldung an Euch. Auch wenn es völlig egal und nicht auf andere Monitore übertragbar ist, ob mein persönlicher Monitor Mängel hat oder nicht, weil jeder ein Unikat ist. Mein Fokus liegt da auch mehr auf den positiven Dingen, wie 144Hz, Gsync, 27", das Ding wird eine Offenbarung. 



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, darf man wohl gar keinen G-Sync Monitor kaufen^^


Es hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile. Vielleicht überschätze ich ja auch die Wirkung von Gsync, Spiele zwischen 45 und 55 FPS machen zur Zeit aber keine wirkliche Freude



blackimd schrieb:


> Ich find die Disskusion hier eigentlich voll quark.
> Wenn ich ein Gerät kauf, egal ob 250€ oder 800€ erwarte ich das es  tadellos ist. Wenn ich dann fehler oder macken finde muss es  ausgetauscht werden.


Was soll denn makellos sein? Gibt es nicht, naja gut, vielleicht im Satelliten bau, denke ich an die gute ale Voyager Sonde
scinexx | Voyager 1: Düsen nach 37 Jahren aktiviert: Lange stillgelegte Kurskorrekturdüsen übernehmen künftig Lagekontrolle der Sonde


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile. Vielleicht überschätze ich ja auch die Wirkung von Gsync, Spiele zwischen 45 und 55 FPS machen zur Zeit aber keine wirkliche Freude



Exakt da spielt G/Freesync seine Stärken aus. Nicht bei 120 + fps.


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Was stört einen mehr?
Banding, das man nicht abstellen kann, oder 55 FPS, die man mit den Reglern im Game eventuell anheben könnte, bzw. die mit der nächsten Graka sowieso verschwunden sind, während das Banding über die Lebenszeit (wie alt ist Dein letzter Monitor?) erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

@HisN: Ich habe mir die Bilder eben angesehen. Ich habe einen herkömmlichen 8bit IPS neben dem Asus ROG PG278Q stehen. Wenn das mit dem Banding stimmen würde, müsste ich bei einigen Shots einen Unterschied auf den beiden Monitoren sehen, auf dem ROG Banding, auf dem IPS nicht. Oder?

Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Aber dann wäre ja alles gut^^


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Es gibt billige GSync mit 6 bit, das ist bekannt. Es gibt aber auch keine mit mehr als 8 bit, auch das ist bekannt (der GSync Scaler kann wohl nicht mehr als 8 bit). Die Mehrzahl ist aber 8 bit und die funktionieren auch.


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

WQHD IPS Monitor hat Color Banding? (Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz) - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum
Hier wird das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> WQHD IPS Monitor hat Color Banding? (Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz) - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum
> Hier wird das Gegenteil behauptet.


Ob da etwas dran ist:
_"...Ich vermute langsam dass das G-Sync Modul die Bit-Tiefe auf 6 Bit + FRC  (Pseudo 8 Bit verunstaltet), weil man zwischen 8 Bit Paneln und 6 Bit +  FRC Paneln mit G-Sync-Modul im Monitor keinen Unterschied sieht. Das ist  wirklich ein starkes Stück von Nvidia..."_



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> ....


Manu, sag bitte etwas zu der im Raum stehenden Vermutung, das Gsync nur 6bit + FRC darstellen kann. Danke


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn ich einen Grau- oder Farbkeil über den gesamten Schirm laufen lasse, sehe ich kein Banding. Soll ich das abfotografieren, damit ihr mir das glaubt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Grau- oder Farbkeil über den gesamten Schirm laufen lasse, sehe ich kein Banding. Soll ich das abfotografieren, damit ihr mir das glaubt?


Dein Wort reicht mir. Ist ja auch alles egal, ich habe bestellt, mein Monitor ist auf dem Weg und sollte, da der Weg von Wilhemshaven nicht weit ist, morgen ankommen.


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Grau- oder Farbkeil über den gesamten Schirm laufen lasse, sehe ich kein Banding. Soll ich das abfotografieren, damit ihr mir das glaubt?



Niemand zweifelt Deine Aussage an, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das es auch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema gibt.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Zwischenbericht: 
Den zweiten AGON AG271QG ausgepackt, angeschlossen und nach 20min wieder eingepackt. Starkes IPS Glow unten rechts (verschwindet wenn ich von unten rechts auf den Schirm schaue). 100mal störender als mein kleines BLB was der erste unten rechts hat. Wobei ich da mir einbilde, dass es etwas weniger stark ist mittlerweile. Einbildung oder im Bereich des möglichen? Kurzum der erste AGON bleibt erstmal noch da, sollte mich das BLB doch unsäglich stören wird er ebenfalls zurück geschickt.
Ansonsten bin ich auf Users 8bit TN gespannt und wie der gefällt. Wäre dann mein Plan B momentan.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auf Users 8bit TN gespannt und wie der gefällt. Wäre dann mein Plan B momentan.


Ich werde mich mit Rückmeldung beeilen


----------



## jUleZ_82 (5. Dezember 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Dann schalte ich mich mit meinen 3 AOC auch mal wieder ein. 
700€ sind 700€. Dafür erwarte ich Qualität. Die habe ich nicht bekommen. 
Bin seit fast 15 Jahren im Qualitätswesen zuhause,würde ich sowas an die Kunden schicken,hätte ich seit 14 1/2 Jahren keinen Job mehr. Wie die alten Herren hier aus der Industrie vlt.wissen,arbeiten die Qualitäter „ziemlich wenig“,werden dafür aber fürstlich belohnt.  Wenn ich son Quatsch höre,dass man mit 700€ nichts erwarten kann,platzt mir der Kragen. 
Für die Kohle müssen andere ein halbes Jahr sparen...
Mit schien dieser Monitor nach dem Prad Test als perfektes Gerät,deshalb sind es „nur“diese 700€ geworden.
Hat hier einer einen besseren Hersteller/Monitor,wo man mit 99,9% Qualität rechnen kann,dann her damit. Bezahle ich gerne aus der Portokasse. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Dann schalte ich mich mit meinen 3 AOC auch mal wieder ein.


Das tut mir leid für Dich. Ich hab jetzt schon Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich das Paket öffne und teste.

Besser scheint nur der oben erwähnt Eizo, der hat aber nur Freesync. Er kostet 1000,-€
Eizo Foris FS2735 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test dazu, er hat auch Schwächen: Eizo FS2735 und Asus PG279Q im Test: FreeSync und G-Sync waren nie besser - ComputerBase
...


----------



## Grestorn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Es zwingt Euch doch keiner einen solchen Monitor zu kaufen, wenn Euch das Produkt für den Preis nicht gut genug ist. Ich weiß nicht, ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Ihr seid sauer, weil es das Produkt, dass ihr gerne hättet, einfach nicht gibt und schon gar nicht für den Preis, der Euch angemessen erscheint. 

Ja buhuhuhuuuu.. Werdet erwachsen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Dezember 2017)

*Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es zwingt Euch doch keiner einen solchen Monitor zu kaufen, wenn Euch das Produkt für den Preis nicht gut genug ist. Ich weiß nicht, ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Ihr seid sauer, weil es das Produkt, dass ihr gerne hättet, einfach nicht gibt und schon gar nicht für den Preis, der Euch angemessen erscheint.
> 
> Ja buhuhuhuuuu.. Werdet erwachsen.



Hoffe, du meinst mit Erwachsen werden nicht mich.
Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen,Keule.  



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Doch, ich meine Dich (aber nicht nur), weil ich das Gejammer echt nicht mehr hören kann. Was soll denn das? Und ganz besonders auf den Preis herumzureiten. 

Für die kleine Zahl an Exemplaren (so groß ist der PC Enthusiasten Markt nicht) und für den Aufwand bei der Panelproduktion sind die Geräte nicht teuer. Das ist kein Massenmarkt. Und wie ich schon schrieb, ihr tut ja so, als würde man Euch dazu zwingen, dass viele viele Geld auszugeben.

Wenn Du mir sagst, ich schreibe Quatsch, dann sag ich Dir, werde Erwachsen. Leb damit oder lass es.

Und den Spruch mit der Hose kannst Du Dir auch sonst wo hinstecken, Keule.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch, ich meine Dich (aber nicht nur), weil ich das Gejammer echt nicht mehr hören kann. Was soll denn das? Und ganz besonders auf den Preis herumzureiten.
> 
> Für die kleine Zahl an Exemplaren (so groß ist der PC Enthusiasten Markt nicht) und für den Aufwand bei der Panelproduktion sind die Geräte nicht teuer. Das ist kein Massenmarkt. Und wie ich schon schrieb, ihr tut ja so, als würde man Euch dazu zwingen, dass viele viele Geld auszugeben.
> 
> ...



Werd mal nicht frech.
Ich darf soviel jammern wie ich möchte, freies Land und so...schon mal gehört? Ließ dir meine Beiträge nicht durch,wenn du damit ein Problem hast.
Wenn ich sage,dass ist viel Geld für etwas,was in diesem Zustand nicht mal 100 € wert ist, kannst du nicht das Gegenteil behaupten.

Das ihr Bauern ausm Süden immer direkt ne dicke Lippe riskiert,ist schon lustig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

- Offtopic -
So Kinners, hier sind zwei Bier für Euch. Prost

 und Ruhe jetzt ....


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Werd mal nicht frech.[...]
> Das ihr Bauern ausm Süden immer direkt ne dicke Lippe riskiert,ist schon lustig



Das ist einfach zu schön, um es unkommentiert zu lassen. Der Neid trieft ja geradezu aus jedem Wort. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So Kinners, hier sind zwei Bier für Euch. Prost


Jungs halt... 

(ich muss mich so sehr zusammenreißen um nicht zu schreiben, "Ja, ist gut Mama"  )


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Back to Topic:

Ich hab beim AOC jetzt mit Helligkeit und Farbsättigung gespielt* und muss sagen, ich nehm das BLB nur noch dann wahr, wenn ich mich wirklich auf die rechte untere Ecke konzentriere (kommt beim Spielen kaum vor) _und_ dann noch gerade ein dunkles Bild zu sehen ist. 
Ich schau mir das mal noch ein paar Tage an um zu entscheiden ob ichs häufig wahrnehme oder nicht.

*
Brightness= 40
 Color Temp. = User
Red=65
Green=61
Blue=61
Overdrive: Medium
Gamma: Gamma 1
165Hz
Quelle: AOC AG271QG Review | PC Monitors


----------



## fetenhorst (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Back to Topic:
> 
> Ich hab beim AOC jetzt mit Helligkeit und Farbsättigung gespielt* und muss sagen, ich nehm das BLB nur noch dann wahr, wenn ich mich wirklich auf die rechte untere Ecke konzentriere (kommt beim Spielen kaum vor) _und_ dann noch gerade ein dunkles Bild zu sehen ist.
> Ich schau mir das mal noch ein paar Tage an um zu entscheiden ob ichs häufig wahrnehme oder nicht.
> ...



Danke! Werde die Einstellungen mal testen, bei mir ist es auch nur die rechte untere Ecke die Probleme bereitet, aber auch nur in dunklem Raum und bei "dunklen" Spielen, zB Diablo 3. Bei Overwatch oä sieht man nix.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Starrt ihr wie Kaninchen auf die linke untere Ecke? Ehrlich, wenn ihr's nicht vorher Euch so genau angesehen und entdeckt hättet, wäre es Euch vermutlich nie aufgefallen. Und das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meine. Ihr macht Euch das Vergnügen selbst kaputt. 

Klar, es gibt Mängel (auch zu extremes BLB) die einfach nicht akzeptabel sind, darüber muss man nicht streiten. Nur hab ich den Eindruck, dass viele schon ein überhaupt sichtbares BLB in Extremsituationen als krassen Mangel sehen, obwohl man das im Betrieb nie oder bestenfalls nur ganz selten überhaupt sehen kann.

Mein guter alter PG278Q hat ein sehr deutlich sichtbares Problem mit merkwürdigen, unregelmäßigen Streifen im Grünkeil (KEIN Banding), wie ich erst gestern im Rahmen dieses Threads sehen konnte. Ich kann mich düster erinnern, dass er die von Anfang an hatte. Vermutlich hätte den fast jeder hier im Thread sofort zurückgeschickt. 

Wenn ich das jetzt nicht nochmal gesehen hätte, wäre mir das niemals aufgefallen, denn im normalen Betrieb sieht man es schlicht nicht. Was interessiert mich dann, ob es bei einem Grünkeil, den ich nun wirklich nicht oft anstarre, zu sichtbaren Artefakten kommt?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Jeder Monitor hat so seine Wehwehchen, aber wenn jemand sich daran stört, warum soll er dann den Monitor behalten?
Nur weil du der Meinung bist, dass es jemand anderes nicht zu stören hat?
Mich stört FHD bei 27" auch nicht, aber sage ich jetzt jedem den das stört, dass er damit leben soll?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich hab oben mal die quelle für meine Einstellungen hinzugefügt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Starrt ihr wie Kaninchen auf die linke untere Ecke? Ehrlich, wenn ihr's nicht vorher Euch so genau angesehen und entdeckt hättet, wäre es Euch vermutlich nie aufgefallen. Und das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meine. Ihr macht Euch das Vergnügen selbst kaputt.
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt nicht nochmal gesehen hätte, wäre mir das niemals aufgefallen, denn im normalen Betrieb sieht man es schlicht nicht. Was interessiert mich dann, ob es bei einem Grünkeil, den ich nun wirklich nicht oft anstarre, zu sichtbaren Artefakten kommt?



Ich schau sehr oft unten *rechts *auf meinen Monitor, da ist nämlich die Uhr, Trayicons, Munitonsanzeige in Spielen usw. Davon mal ab, habe ich IMMER von sichtbarem BLB im normalen Betrieb gesprochen!


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jeder Monitor hat so seine Wehwehchen, aber wenn jemand sich daran stört, warum soll er dann den Monitor behalten?


Weil es Geld kostet, den Monitor zurückzuschicken, und zwar der Allgemeinheit.

Wenn ich einen Monitor im stationären Handel kaufe, kann ich ihn auch nicht so ohne Weiteres zurückgeben, es sei denn, er hat einen unstrittigen Mangel. 

Das Gesetz ist nicht dazu da, sich das beste Exemplar einer Modellreihe für sich selektieren zu können, sondern soll nur ausgleichen, dass man im Onlinehandel keine möglichkeit hat, das Modell an sich zu begutachten.

Wenn Du den Monitor zurückschickst, weil das Modell (nicht das Einzelexemplar) nicht Deinen Erwartungen entspricht, dann ist das absolut ok.

Was nicht ok ist, ist sich immer wieder neue Exemplare des selben Modells zu bestellen, bis man mal eines erwischt, dass man für akzeptabel hält.

Auch hier wieder: stellt Euch mal vor, das würden alle so machen! Und wenn jetzt wieder kommt ‚ist mir doch wurscht, was die anderen machen‘, dann zeigt man nur wieder die übliche, rücksichtslose Egozentrik, die immer mehr um sich greift. Witziger Weise sind es meist genau die selben Leute, die sich über andere ‚Abzocker‘ am lautesten aufregen, die selbst genau so handeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Monitor im stationären Handel kaufe, kann ich ihn auch nicht so ohne Weiteres zurückgeben


Dort teste ich das Bild vor dem Kauf. Geht das nicht, kauft man nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn ich mir nen Monitor kaufe und der einen bauarbedingeten Mangel hat den ich nicht tolerieren kann, dann ich schicke ich den zurück.
Ist es aber ein Mangel, der bei einem anderen Monitor des gleichen Modells besser sein kann, dann tausche ich.
Wobei ich zB garkeinen IPS Monitor bestellen würde, da mich das gelbe Backlightbleeding sehr stört.
Aber ich lasse bestimmt niemand anderen entscheiden, was mich zu stören hat und was nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dort teste ich das Bild vor dem Kauf. Geht das nicht, kauft man nicht.



Du kannst aber nur das ausgestellte Exemplar begutachten, es kann sein, dass in der Kiste, die Du mit nach Hause nimmst, ein viel schlechteres (oder besseres) Exemplar steckt...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist es aber ein Mangel, der bei einem anderen Monitor des gleichen Modells besser sein kann, dann tausche ich.



Und das halte ich schlicht für egoistisch und asozial. Du gegen diese meine Meinung kannst Du mal einfach gar nichts machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nur das Ausstellungsmodell begutachten, es kann sein, dass in der Kiste, die Du mit nach Hause nimmst.


Man packt gleich beim Händler aus und zeigt die Mängel, so es welche gibt.
Verglichen wird mit dem Ausstellungsstück, das hat die minimal erreichbare
Qualität.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man packt gleich beim Händler aus und zeigt die Mängel, so es welche gibt.
> Verglichen wird mit dem Ausstellungsstück, das hat die minimal erreichbare
> Qualität.



Selbst wenn das geht (was bei vielen Händlern mit Auslieferungslager nicht so ist), so kann das ja nur ein kurzer, entsprechend unvollständiger Test sein. Und der Händler wird sich auch freuen wenn Du sagt, "ne das Teil will ich nicht". Kann gut sein, dass er dann sagt, ok, dann halt nicht, hier haben Sie ihr Geld wieder. Und gut ist.

ICH würde das - wenn der Mangel nicht eklatant ist - jedenfalls als Händler nicht akzeptieren. Wieder: Stellt Euch vor, es würden alle so machen...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Im luxx haben wir die Diskussion seit Januar 2015. Manche haben sich sogar 30 Monitore hintereinander bestellt....Aber das Endproblem bleibt. Zu teuer und zu viele Fehler. 

Und ich?  Bekomme für 400€ auf ebay einen xb270hu der nomalerweise 750€ neu gekostet hätte. Dafür muss man leider über die nicht optimale Schärfe und die nicht so tollen Farben hinwegsehen. Aber das ist meistens eh die schuld der Spieleentwickler. Ohne Sweet fx/ Reshade Spiele ich kein Spiel mehr! Aber der Monitor hat auch BLB. Bei Dunklem Bild sieht man das eigentlich immer.


----------



## LennoxBLN (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Sicher kostet es Geld, wenn man einen Artikel zurückschickt.
Jedoch nicht im entferntesten wie du es dir vorstellst.
Logistikkosten, zu denen ich die Reklamationen zähle, werden in der Regel als ein Teil der Overheads (Gemeinkosten) abgerechnet.
Und ganz ehrlich, da spielen die "paar" Reklamation keine Rolle.

Anders sieht es bei einem Onlinehandel aus, wie es Zalando betreibt.
Hier sind Reklamationen oder einfach Rücksendungen, weil das Produkt oder ein Produkt aus dem Warenkorb nicht gefällt, ein riesen Kostenfaktor.

Aber bitte nicht bei Monitorbestellungen. 
Und asozial ist es schon mal gar nicht, ist es eher asozial wie du anderen deine Meinung aufdrängst, ohne ein bisschen Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Ich kann ja auch sagen, das ist meine Meinung. Mir doch egal was du erzählst, es interessiert mich es eh nicht. -> "Achtung Beispiel"
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du es schon mitbekommen hast aber wir leben in einem Wandel und das Einkaufen wie du es von "früher" kennst, ändert sich ebenfalls.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

@Mods, PCGH_Manu
Vielleicht kann man die Diskussion über Bildschirmqualität und Bestellverhalten in einen eigenen Thread splitten?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und das halte ich schlicht für egoistisch und asozial. Du gegen diese meine Meinung kannst Du mal einfach gar nichts machen.


Sehr interessante Einstellung.
Dann mal eine Geschichte für dich.
Ich habe mir damals nen Monitor gekauft.
War auch alles soweit in Ordnung, nur dass er gefiept hat bei eine Helligkeit unter 100%.
Soll ich so einen Monitor etwa behalten?
Im Test waren zB keine Störgeräusche auszumachen, dh es gibt auch Modelle ohne Fiepen.
Aber ich war natürlich asozial und egoistisch und habe den Monitor tauschen lassen.


----------



## Belo79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich hatte insgesamt ca. 15 Gsync Monitore unter 1000 € hier ( alle IPS und alle TN).

- Alle IPS haben fiesen BLB und gelbe Pissecken, am besten war hier noch der Acer
- 50% hatten Pixelfehler oder Staubeinschlüsse
- Die TN Kisten hatten alle massives Color Banding

Am Ende war ich sowas von genervt, dass ich Mails an die Hersteller versendet hatte. Ein paar haben sich gemeldet und entschuldigt, ihnen sind die Probleme bekannt.
Dann habe ich meine GTX 1070 verkauft, mir eine Vega und einen BenQ XL2730 mit Freesync gekauft. Keinen Pixelfehler, keinen Staubeinschluss, kein Colorbanding (obwohl auch AUO Panel) und Freesync luppt super.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Belo79 schrieb:


> und einen BenQ XL2730 mit Freesync gekauft.


Hat aber auch nur 6Bit + FRC, aber wenn Du im Vergleich zu 15 anderen Monitoren zufrieden bist, muss was dran sein.
 Die Lösung behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf, der Monitor sieht interessant aus, der Preis ist fair! Und Vega ist klasse!
BenQ Zowie XL2730, 27" (9H.LEVLB.QBE) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Meine soll morgen kommen, ich werd eimmer nervöser, lass mir aber trotzdem nicht die gute Hoffnung verderben. 
Besser als aktuell wird es auf jedem Fall


----------



## Donner123 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Manoman wasn hier los, habe den Thread vor ein paar Tagen mal gelesen und nun ist hier die Hölle losgebrochen 

Bin auch schon lange am grübeln was ich mir kaufen soll. Hänge da aktuell beim ASUS PG278QR.

Verstehe ich das richtig, Color Banding tritt eher bei 8 Bit auf? Nach meiner Logik müsste es genau andersrum sein.

Ich würde ihn jedenfalls auch zurückschicken wenn das Bild nicht okay ist. Wenn man im normalen Betrieb irgendwelche Pixelfehler, Staubeinschlüsse, Lichtfelder oder sonst was sieht würde er bei mir direkt zurück gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Apropos, macht es einen Unterschied, ob man die Monitore mit HDMI oder Display Port Kabel anschließt? Angeblich sollen dem Monitpr beide Kabel beiliegen, was ich kaum glauben kann, welches wäre des besser und lohnt es bei 144Hz schon ein Kabel besonderer Güte zu kaufen?

- Offtopic -


Donner123 schrieb:


> Manoman wasn hier los


Gute Frage...


----------



## Venom89 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bei dem meisten Geräten wird die volle Auflösung/Frequenz nur per Displayport geliefert. Wenn du kein längeres Kabel benötigst lohnt es sich mE nach nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Du brauchst das DP Kabel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bei dem meisten Geräten wird die volle Auflösung/Frequenz nur per Displayport geliefert.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Du brauchst das DP Kabel.


Danke Euch beiden, ich lese es auch gerade.  Meine GTX 980TI hat zwar HDMI 2.0, der Monitor aber nur HMI 1.4, das reicht nicht.
DP habe ich aber nur 1.2. Reicht das wirklich für 144Hz? Ich lass mich überraschen.

Gut, wenn das hier stimmt, was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, dass reicht es. Darum gehen Auflösung und Hz nicht linear ein?
Warum bei 2560 x 1440 und 60Hz nur 35%, bei der doppelten Auflösung, also 4K, aber schon 95%
Lösung: Weil 2560 x 1440 gar nicht die doppelte Auflösung von FullHD ist, wie ich immer dachte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: DisplayPort™
...


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

DP1.2 reicht für 4.096 × 2.560 @60hz aus. (630.000.000) (DP1.2-Spezifikation). Alles was unterhalb dieser Zahl liegt, wird funktionieren, weil es unterhalb der maximalen Bandbreite liegt.

Ist eine einfache Recheneaufgabe zu schauen ob 2560x1440@144 eine kleinere Zahl gibt. (530.000.000)

Also nur für Deinen Hinterkopf, wenn man keinen Bock hat mit Gigabits pro Sekunde rumzueinern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> ...


Danke, mein Fehler war doch nur, wie oben beschrieben, dass ich immer dachte WQHD ist genau 2 x FullHD. Ich hatte mir nie die Mühe gemacht, es auszurechnen.
Spielt denn dabei die Farbteife (6Bit, 8Bit, 10Bit) keine Rolle? Sollte doch eigentlich. Und worauf bezieht sich die maximal mögliche Auflösung?


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Spielt eine Rolle. Aber in der Regel sind wir doch alle mit 8Bit unterwegs.
Du kannst mein Beispiel ja erweitern. 

4096x2560x10Bitx60Hz.

Die maximal mögliche Auflösung bezieht sich auf den DP-Standard. Also das was mit der verfügbaren Bandbreite möglich ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen dem Monitpr beide Kabel beiliegen, was ich kaum glauben kann, welches wäre des besser und lohnt es bei 144Hz schon ein Kabel besonderer Güte zu kaufen?



Beide Kabel sind dabei[emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Kann eigentlich jemand was zu dem hier sagen:
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Klar ist freesync, aber wenn ich mir ne vega hole, kann ich für die gesparten ~200€ die Vega ganz schön lange laufen lassen, bis der Mehrverbrauch zu ner GTX aufgebraucht ist.
Verfügbarkeit der Vegas ist natürlich noch n ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum es denn Gsync sein?
> Hast du schon mal auf nem 144Hz ohne Sync gespielt?
> Ich hab auch nen Freesyncmonitor mit 144Hz und dazu ne 1070.
> Funktioniert einwandfrei.



aber nur wenn man permanent die 144Hz anliegen hat ^^

ich versteh nich warum so viele sagen, dass man bei nen 144HZ Monitor kaum/kein Tearing sieht 

ich finde Tearing mit nem 144HZ Monitor (bei niedrigen FpS) sogar noch schlimmer,  da das Bild meist nicht nur an einer Stelle zerreist sondern an mehreren


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Die 144Hz habe ich immer und fps sind nicht Hertz.
Und was soll ich mit nem 144Hz Monitor, wenn ich dann nur mit 40fps spiele?
Hast du eigentlich selber nen 144Hz Monitor oder redest du beim tearing nur von der Theorie?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die 144Hz habe ich immer und fps sind nicht Hertz.
> Und was soll ich mit nem 144Hz Monitor, wenn ich dann nur mit 40fps spiele?
> Hast du eigentlich selber nen 144Hz Monitor oder redest du beim tearing nur von der Theorie?



intereesierterUser schrieb halt, dass die Lieblingsspiele bei 40-45 laufen


ich hab selber einen

und da ich im Moment gerade auf ner lahmen Graka unteregs bin, is mir Aufgefallen, dass das Tearing mit nierdrigen FpS und hohen Hz schlimmer is (zumindest für mich persönlich) als mit nierdrigern FpS und niedrigen Hz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was soll ich mit nem 144Hz Monitor, wenn ich dann nur mit 40fps spiele?


Spiele und Einstellungen sind verschieden. Prinzipiell bin ich mit 75FPS ganz zufrieden, viel mehr erzeugen bei mir keinen nennenswerten visuellen Vorteil mehr. Trotzdem ist es natürlich ganz schön, mehr Bilder machen es immer besser, ich kenne es bisher aber nur Stundenweise. Auf alten Röhren ging es ums Flimmern, da waren 120Hz Gold wert. Da ich aber keinerlei Lust mehr auf Vsync mit Abfall auf 30FPS habe und ebenso keine Lust auf Tearing, ist Gsync Pflicht. Und damit bekomme ich trotz alter Hardware weiterhin ein schönes Bild und im Zweifel bei einfachen Spielen oder mit der nächsten CPU-Generation auch mal die 144FPS angezeigt. Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob 4H mit 60Hz nicht besser für mich sind. Es hat aber auch Nachteile.

Es geht mit vor allem um Weltraumspielchen wie X-Rebirth, Star Citizen, etc. Und da liegt man irgendwo um die 60 FPS, je nach Einstellung, die CPU kommt aber bei harten Kampfszenen einfach nicht hinterher. Wenn ich bei X-Rebirth drei Staffeln Jäger a' 60 Flugzeuge auf Großkampfschiffe schicke, die auch aus allen Rohren feuern, verstehe ich eh nicht, wie die CPU das schafft. Aber es sieht verdammt gut aus mit rotoerendem Sternensystem im Hintergrund und General Hilo_Ho als Verantwortlicher mitten drin. Ich würde jetzt so gerne testen, aber die Zuckelpost lässt auf sich warten. Paket ist immer noch nicht im DHL Wagen, also entweder heute Nachmittag oder Morgen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

144Hz machen auch bei 40 fps Sinn. Denn selbst ohne GSync/Freesync ist dann der maximale Delay durch VSync eben nur 1/144 Sekunde und nicht 1/60s. 

Und selbst mit GSync/Freesync macht es noch einen Unterschied, weil das gesamte Bild eben in nur 1/144s aufgebaut ist. Wenn man in den Bereich unterhalb der Untergrenze von GSync kommt, hilft das ebenfalls die Delays durch die automatische Framewiederholung zu minimieren.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Seit wann gibt die Hertzzahl an, wie lang der Bildaufbau braucht?


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> X-Rebirth, Star Citizen, etc.



Da darf es aber echt kein BLB geben. Das würde mich ja in Games bei denen der Screen fast immer schwarz ist, zu Tode nerven.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> Da darf es aber echt kein BLB geben. Das würde mich ja in Games bei denen der Screen fast immer schwarz ist, zu Tode nerven.


Ja, natürlich nicht 

Aber DHL kommt ja nicht, verdammtes Weihnachtsgeschäft....


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt die Hertzzahl an, wie lang der Bildaufbau braucht?



Schon immer. Die Frequenz des Monitors ist ja nichts anderes. 

Auch bei einem LCD Monitor werden die Bilddaten sequentiell übertragen und das Bild baut sich von oben nach unten auf. Wie auch bei einem klassischen Röhrenmonitor, nur eben ohne Elektronenstrahl, aber die Pixel werden weiterhin sequentiell adressiert und auch aktualisiert. 
Bei einem 60 Hz Monitor hat ein Bild knapp 1/60s Zeit für den Aufbau (es kommt noch die Austastlücke hinzu, mit der ist es dann genau 1/60s). 

Genau deswegen braucht ein Monitor mit höherer Frequenz auch eine Anbindung mit mehr Bandbreite.

Der Aufbau des Bildes von oben nach unten ist übrigens EXAKT der Grund, warum es ohne Synchronisation Tearing gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Und ich dachte immer die Reaktionszeit bestimmt wie lange die Pixel zum Umschalten brauchen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Das sind zwei verschiedene Aspekte. Die Umschaltzeit bezieht sich auf jeden einzelnen Pixel und gibt dessen Trägheit an. 

Wie lange ein Bild braucht, bis es komplett an den Monitor übertragen ist, ist davon völlig unabhängig. Natürlich bringt es Dir nichts, 144  Bilder pro Sekunde an den Monitor zu übertragen, wenn die Pixel so langsam schalten, dass sie 100ms pro Umschaltvorgang brauchen. Aber ansonsten hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Das war doch genau meine Aussage und Frage.
Was bringt es dir alle 7ms ein neues Bild aufzubauen, wenn deine Pixel aber zB 50ms zum umschalten brauchen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Nun ja, bei einem 144Hz Monitor brauchen die Pixel eher selten 50ms zum umschalten... Dann wäre es ja auch ziemlich sinnlos, 144 Bilder pro Sekunde anzuzeigen, wenn ein Pixel drei Bilder braucht, bis es was neues anzeigt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Und das ist ja genau das was ich meine.
Das neue Bild hast du erst, wenn die Pixel umgeschalten haben.
Ich glaube wir reden da einfach aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Auch wenn der Monitor nur 1 ms Umschaltzeit hat, wird der Bildaufbau bei einem 60 Hz Monitor trotzdem 16ms dauern. Das eine hat mit dem anderen schlicht nichts zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich sag doch, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Und gib mir mal nen Link, in dem beschrieben wird, dass bei x Hertz der Monitor x Sekunden braucht um das Bild aufzubauen.

Edit:
Ansonsten halte ich mich solange an das hier Lexikon Monitor | Bildwiederholfrequenz


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Sorry, aber ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis mein Wissen belegen zu müssen. Du musst mir nicht glauben, Du kannst auch ggf. selbst recherchieren. Oder einfach mal nachdenken und überlegen, wie das Tearing eigentlich entsteht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich finde halt nichts dazu, sondern immer die gleiche Aussage wie die im Lexikon von Prad.
Aber ist schon ok wenn du anderen nicht helfen willst ihr Wissen zu erweitern.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Es kam arroganter rüber als gewollt. Ich finde leider auch nichts im Netz... 

Es ist aber so. Die Pixel werden sequentiell über HDMI, DVI oder DP übertragen, Pixel für Pixel von links nach rechts und Zeile für Zeile von oben nach unten. 

Wenn der Bildpuffer während des Aufbaus umgeschaltet wird (weil kein VSync an ist und die GPU das nächste Bild berechnet hat) wird genau an der Stelle, an der sich der Bildaufbau gerade befindet, ein Riss sichtbar, weil ab dieser Stelle nach unten schon das neue Bild gezeichnet wird, während oberhalb noch das vorherige Bild steht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Gegen den grundsätzlichen Bildaufbau sage ich ja auch Garnichts, mir geht es dabei nur um die Zeit.
Da habe ich bis jetzt nirgends eine Zeitangabe zu gefunden.
Und da tearing bei mir bis jetzt nur im oberen Bildbereich aufgetaucht ist, bin ich von wenigen ms ausgegangen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Die Übertragung läuft immer genau mit der Frequenz des Monitors. Deswegen stellst Du ja auch das Timing der einer gegebenen Bildauflösung immer Frequenzabhängig an. Kennst Du das Einstellungsmenü bei NVidia, mit der man Auflösungen und Timings definieren kann?

Tearing kann überall im Bild auftreten. Wenn Du es immer an der selben Stelle hast, dann sieht das eher nach einer Wechselwirkung zwischen Frequenz des Monitors mit einem Framerate-Limiter aus.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter, um das Prinzip zu verstehen: Video timing calculator

Und auch das, auch wenn das nicht auf höhere Frequenzen als 60 Hz eingeht, aber das Prinzip bleibt immer gleich: Coordinated Video Timings - Wikipedia


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

hier kann man ganz gut sehen, dass die Bildaufbauzeit 1/XXXHz  ist  (also bei 60 Hz = 16,6666s; bei 120Hz= 8,33s)

YouTube


----------



## Donner123 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal den Asus PG278QR bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt, werde natürlich berichten


----------



## HTimiH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Den Asus PG278QR habe ich auch ins Auge gefasst.
Ich hoffe ich habe gleich beim ersten Glück


----------



## Nazzy (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

haha, jetzt holt sich ihn jeder


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Nö, ich hab ihn wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich habe heute meinen Alienware bekommen und den Asus dafür abgegeben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Und ich warte, und warte und warte ....   

Das Verarbeitungszentrum ist gleich um die Ecke. 
Warum darf man es nicht persönlich abholen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich leide mit Dir. Auf den Postboten zu warten ist hardcore!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Deswegen hole ich sowas immer direkt ab.
Wenn man natürlich keine Möglichkeit dazu hat, dann ist das schlecht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> IAuf den Postboten zu warten ist hardcore!


Wenn der Postpote kommt ist hardc....  ähhhh, ähhhhh, ähhhhhhh

Back to the monitor


----------



## HTimiH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Habe den Monitor heute bekommen,macht bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck einziges Problem ich habe über den Displayport kein Signal, HDMI funktioniert bringt mir aber nicht viel weil ich da die 144 Hz nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Den Eingang hast du auf DP gestellt?


----------



## HTimiH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Eingang hast du auf DP gestellt?



Ja habe ich 
Die Karte ist eine 980Ti und da habe ich alle 3 DP durchprobiert ohne Erfolg


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mach den Rechner und den Monitor komplett stromlos und verbinde die dann mit dem Kabel.
Dann Rechner und Monitor wieder anmachen.


----------



## HTimiH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mach den Rechner und den Monitor komplett stromlos und verbinde die dann mit dem Kabel.
> Dann Rechner und Monitor wieder anmachen.



Habe das Problem gefunden, das Kabel war am Monitor nicht richtig angesteckt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe das Problem gefunden, das Kabel war am Monitor nicht richtig angesteckt


Puh, ich hab gerade schon geschwitzt, so von wegen GTX 980TI und geht nicht, puhhh   

Wieso bekommt ihr alle Eure Monitore und meiner steckt fest. Ich werd sauer


----------



## HTimiH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Puh, ich hab gerade schon geschwitzt, so von wegen GTX 980TI und geht nicht, puhhh
> 
> Wieso bekommt ihr alle Eure Monitore und meiner steckt fest. Ich werd sauer



Wollte nicht länger warten und habe daher den Monitor selbst abgeholt


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Wollte nicht länger warten und habe daher den Monitor selbst abgeholt


Genau das.
Aber selbst wenn ich einen liefern lasse, ist er normalerweise am nächsten Tag oder am selben Tag Abends da.
Einer der Vorteile wenn man so nah an Alternate wohnt und deren Startpaketzentrum mein Zielpaketzentrum ist.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bei Alternate kann man doch fast jeden lagernden Artikel am selben Tag erhalten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn ich einen liefern lasse, ist er normalerweise am nächsten Tag oder am selben Tag Abends da..


Normalerweise schon, sonst wäre das Ding schon Mittwoch abend hier gewesen, aber das Weihnachtsgeschäft scheint DHL lahm zu legen.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bei uns flupt eigentlich immer alles 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Donner123 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hab bei Computeruniverse bestellt, war wohl auch ein fehler. Heute kam ne Mail, die Lastschrift stehe nach Deteilprüfung leider doch nicht zur verfügung und fragen mich, wie ich nun bezahlen will. Hab ich getan, kam heute keine Antwort mehr. Bin kurz davor zu stornieren. 
Das ist das erste mal seit vielen Jahren in denen ich Lastschrift benutze, dass ein Händler diese plötlich verweigert. 

Monitor dauert also noch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab bei Computeruniverse bestellt,


Mindfactore hat welche ab 11.12 und zuätzlich 40,-€ Cash Back
27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HTimiH (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mindfactore hat welche ab 11.12 und zuätzlich 40,-€ Cash Back
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de



Asus hat da zwei Aktionen laufen, Chasback und Join the Brotherhood
Habe den Monitor bei dem Händler gekauft, der auch beide Aktionen unterschützt funktioniert hat der Code nur bei Cashback.Sind das zwei verschiedene Codes oder müsste ein Code für beide Aktionen funktionieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Asus hat da zwei Aktionen laufen, Chasback und Join the Brotherhood
> Habe den Monitor bei dem Händler gekauft, der auch beide Aktionen unterschützt funktioniert hat der Code nur bei Cashback.Sind das zwei verschiedene Codes oder müsste ein Code für beide Aktionen funktionieren?


Join the Brotherhood von Asus ist am 30.11. abgelaufen.
Da hätte ich eh nicht mitmachen dürfen, ich muss auf
Join the Sisterhood warten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag:
*Ohhh, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, jetzt hat DHL das Paket nach zwei Tagen
wirklich gefunden. Dann sehe ich ja heute vielleicht, was der Monitor kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HTimiH (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Join the Brotherhood von Asus ist am 30.11. abgelaufen.
> Da hätte ich eh nicht mitmachen dürfen, ich muss auf
> Join the Sisterhood warten
> 
> ...




Ich drücke dir Daumen,das der Postbote bei Dir klingelt 
Welchen hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Welchen hast du dir bestellt?


27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HTimiH (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de



G-Sync gefällt mir richtig gut, endlich ist das nervige Ruckeln weg habe vorher immer mit V-Sync gespielt wegen Tearing.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> G-Sync gefällt mir richtig gut, endlich ist das nervige Ruckeln weg habe vorher immer mit V-Sync gespielt wegen Tearing.



kein Tearing , kein inputlag, ein Traum


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Man gut dass ich da nicht so empfindlich und mir 144Hz dafür völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Man gut dass ich da nicht so empfindlich und mir 144Hz dafür völlig ausreichen.


Mir wird bei starkem Tearing schlecht. Darum spiele ich immer mit VSync. Vermutlich hätte ein reiner 144Hz Monitor mit den möglichen Modi 72Hz und 48Hz schon sehr viel gebracht, aber warum nicht hundert Euro mehr für Gsync ausgeben? Fand ich die kurze Zeit zum testen sehr gut. Ich lass mich überraschen. Wenn dieser verdammte Bote mal kommt. Warum gibt es auch keine Option, es direkt selber abzuholen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bei 144Hz hast du kaum Probleme mit tearing, ich spiele aber auch bevorzugt mit 100fps+.
Dazu kommt, dass es immer noch keinen lieferbaren WQHD 32" VA 144Hz Gsync Monitor gibt.
Und die 200€ extra ist mir Gsync auch nicht wert.

Aber jeder halt so wie es ihm oder ihr am besten passt.
Ich bin zB mit dem PG278QR nicht zurecht gekommen, habe aber vielleicht auch ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt.
Beim PG278Q, den ich damals hatte, hatte ich zumindest keine Probleme.


----------



## Donner123 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hab nun bei Computeruniverse storniert und bei Saturn bestellt. Kostet nur einen Euro mehr, geht also klar 

Nun heißt es wieder warten


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hast du keinen Saturn in der Nähe zum abholen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bildschirm ist da, und ich versuche gerade, ihn einzurichten. Die erste Hürde war HDMI (Standard) und DP.  Bis ich "intuitiv" verstanden habe, dass der rote Aktivierungspoppel auch gleich ein Joystick ist, hat natürlich gedauert. Hätte man ein Wort zu sagen können und das Monitore nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Quelle zu erkennen, wenn nur eine angeschlossen ist, will ich jetzt nicht kommentieren.
*
Erster Eindruck des 144Hz TN G-Sync Panels
*27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de*

Ergonomie:
*So groß ist er gar nicht, die 27" wirken im Gegensatz zu den alten 24" keineswegs wuchtig, der Rahmen ist schmal, der Stand sicher. Mit "einer Armlänge" Abstand sieht es gut aus. Die Verstellung, gerade seitliches Drehen, geht so schwer, dass der Fuss auf dem glatten Holztisch verdreht. Ist nicht tragisch, da der Fuß ziemlich quadratisch ist. Leider ist die Neigungsmöglichkeit eingeschränkt. Man kann den Bildschirm kaum auch unten kippen. Auf dem Sofa liegend ist das suboptimal, aber so gerade erträglich, Ich stelle Monitore in der Regel höher und kippe sie nach unten, aus Gründen der Blendung ist das besser. 

Das Bedienpanel ist natürlich erstmal alles andere als selbsterklärend, sobald man den kleinen Joystick als solchen erkannt hat, ist es auch auch für Grobmotoriker wie mich gut zu beherrschen. Es sind nur vier Schalter auf der Rückseite, die groß genug sind, um sie auf Basis der Anzeige zu finden, der Aktivierung Joystick ist leicht hervorragend und gut zu ertasten. Nach dreimal Fluchen funktioniert es.
*
Color Banding:*
Angemacht und erstmal der große Schock. Das Bildschirmhintergrundbild von CSL war eine einzige Colorbanding Wüste. War es vorher auch, aber das es besser als mit einem 6Bit Monitor sein sollte, hätte ich schon erwartet. Ein paar Testbilder im Internet gesucht und es schwankt extrem. Bei einigen gar nichts, bei anderen extremes. Wird also vor allem an den Bildern selber liegen, denn der Monitor kann es, sind die Bilder aber nur mit 6Bit erstellt, kann der Monitor auch nicht zaubern. Darum rate ich allen, die es an ihren Bildschirm beurteilen wollen, genau darauf zu achten, was es für Fotos sind. Erster Eindruck: alles ok, nicht perfekt, da habe ich schon bessere IPS Panel gesehen, aber mir reicht es. Grauverläufe sind Grauverläufe, da sehe ich keine Rasterung, wie jetzt z.B: in der Cooler Master Werbung  auf dieser Seite.

*Back light Bleeding:*
Ziemlich gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, mit normalen Augen im dunklen Zimmer und schwarzem Hintergrund ist nichts zu erkennen. Ein Smartphone Foto zeigt leicht helleren Rand und minimale Helligkeitsunterschiede. Mit üblicher Lampe im Rücken ist es ein sattes schwarz, im abgedunkelten Raum ein sehr gleichmäßiges dunkles Grau.

*Farbe:*
Muss ich jetzt erstmal  in Ruhe einstellen. Einiges sitzt ziemlich gut aus, anderes weniger. Das ist aber persönliche Einstellung. Die Helligkeit war mir viel zu hoch, die steht jetzt im ersten Schuß auf 18%, Farbwärme auf "warm", Kontrast irgendwo um 60, Blue Ligth Level "0". Gamma 2.2. Das ist alles noch niicht optimal, da muss ich mal in Ruhe viel ausprobieren, wie es mir gefällt. In dem Bereich sind IPS Panel eindeutig von Vorteil.

Das stark mattierte Display wirkt leicht unscharf, fast schmutzig und es fehlt die Brillianz. Die Originaleinstellung war sehr kalt und leicht blaustichig. Um eine manuelle Kalibrierung kommt man nicht drum herum Es ist für Spiele sehr gut geeignet, für Fotobearteitung ist eine guter IPS Bildschirm vorzuziehen.

*Pixelfehler:*
Keiner, da mit Pixelprüfung bestellt

*G-Sync:*
Ja, schön, macht was es soll.  Hab ja nur mal kurz angespielt. Die Farbe ich noch ungewohnt, aber vermutlich war der alte Monitor grottig "kalibriert", es ist eine Umgewöhnung, sieht aber sehr gut aus, scharf, kein Ruckeln, kein Tearing und G-Sync läuft sehr gut. Nur ist im Gegensatz zum 60 FPS V-Sync die Grafikkarte jetzt immer bei 100%. Muss ich nochmal die Lüfter optimieren, wird ein bisschen warm im Gehäuse.
*
Fazit:
*Viel Geld, aber auch ein tolles Spielerleben. Ob der Mehrwert zu einfachen FullHD Monitoren mit 144 und Freesync sowie AMD Karte den merklichen Mehrpreis für G-sync rechtfertigt, sollte jeder vorher ausprobieren und nicht blind kaufen, um für wenige Prozent gefühlter Verbesserung ca, 100,-€ mehr zu bezahlen*

Anhang Testbilder:*

https://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Testbild-fuer-iMac-27-74868.html
Der schwarze Balken in der Mitte ist alles andere als schwarz. Erster Eindruck was? Ogott, Colorbranding, liegt aber am Bild, oder was sagen Euro Monitore? Die beiden violetten Balken zeigen eine minimale Rasterung, schiebe ich aber auf das Bild.

Hier sieht es sehr gut und gleichmäßig aus: Testprogramme | Farbverläufe
Pixelfehler keine (war mit Pixelprüfung): LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds
Hier sieht mal links ganz leichte Streifen: http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/testsoftware/eizo-monitortest-farbabstaende.jpg
Hier siehrt es kontimuierlich aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elcher-144hz-gsync-monitor-gradient-16bit.png
...


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> https://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Testbild-fuer-iMac-27-74868.html
> Der schwarze Balken in der Mitte ist alles andere als schwarz. Erster Eindruck was? Ogott, Colorbranding, liegt aber am Bild, oder was sagen Euro Monitore? Die beiden violetten Balken zeigen eine minimale Rasterung, schiebe ich aber auf das Bild.



Mein HP Omen 32 sagt schwarz ist schwarz. Die minimale Rasterung bei den violetten Balken würde ich bestätigen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Schwarz ist hier schwarz und banding sehe ich auf jeden Fall.
Sitze aber gerade nur an nem 6bit TN.
Für mehr müsste ich heute Abend gucken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mein HP Omen 32 sagt schwarz ist schwarz. Die  minimale Rasterung bei den violetten Balken würde ich  bestätigen.


Bei mir hat er leicht graue Schlieren, so wie Fingerabdrücke in der Mitte, so ein leicht verlaufendes Grau Drum herum ist es sauber und konstant schwarz. Ich kann es nicht aufnehmen, die Kamera sagt "schwarz".


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er leicht graue Schlieren, so wie Fingerabdrücke in der Mitte, so ein leicht verlaufendes Grau Drum herum ist es sauber und konstant schwarz. Ich kann es nicht aufnehmen, die Kamera sagt "schwarz".



Tatsache das gibt es hier auch, aber nur wenn man stark von der Seite schaut.


----------



## Donner123 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> https://www.mactechnews.de/gallery/picture/Testbild-fuer-iMac-27-74868.html
> Der schwarze Balken in der Mitte ist alles andere als schwarz. Erster Eindruck was? Ogott, Colorbranding, liegt aber am Bild, oder was sagen Euro Monitore? Die beiden violetten Balken zeigen eine minimale Rasterung, schiebe ich aber auf das Bild.



Der schwarze Balken hat bei mir weiße Wolken. Die violetten Balken haben sichtbare Stufen. Mein Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster XL2370HD. Noch 


@JoM79 Nein leider kein Saturn in der nähe.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

bei mir scheint soweit alles okay zu sein. Wieviel HZ habt ihr als Standard Einstellung ?  Speziell bei Games, wo nicht soviel fps erreicht werden.
Bei mir steht auf Racermode und kann den auch nicht umstellen ? Laut Beschreibung müsste es doch noch RTS Mode etc. ge*ben*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Wieviel HZ habt ihr als Standard Einstellung ?  Speziell bei Games, wo nicht soviel fps erreicht werden.
> Bei mir steht auf Racermode und kann den auch nicht umstellen ? Laut Beschreibung müsste es doch noch RTS Mode etc. ge*ben*


Umstellen kannst Du die maximal Frequenz im Nvidia Treiber. Der Bildschirmmenü erlaubt nur, 165Hz zu aktivieren.
Ich habe noch 144HZ



Donner123 schrieb:


> Der schwarze Balken hat bei mir weiße Wolken.





Rolk schrieb:


> Tatsache das gibt es hier auch, aber nur wenn man stark von der Seite schaut.


Genau das meine ich. Danke für Bestätigung, dann liegt es nämlich, wie ich vermutete, am Foto und nicht am Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

- doppelt -


----------



## Donner123 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hab mir das Bild mal auf meinem Smartphone abgeschaut (Samsung Galaxy S6), da ist der Balken komplett schwarz ohne weiße Flecken.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich hab das jetzt auf 3 TN Monitoren angeguckt und das Schwarz ist immer komplett schwarz.
Auf dem Handy, Galaxy S7, ebenso und da habe ich auch colorbanding.


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Was macht man nicht alles um sich vorm putzen zu drücken...

Habe mal alles angeworfen was gerade angeschlossen ist und auf weiteren zwei Monitoren und einem TV sind die grauen "Fingerabdrücke" zu sehen, sobald man zu stark von der Seite kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hier mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Das 10bit Bild wird von meinem Monitor sauber dargestellt, das 8bit neigt zu leichten Streifen:
Quelle Eizo CS270 - 27 Zoll Monitor mit Hardware-Kalibrierung fur Bildbearbeitung - Review, Kaufempfehlung - gwegner.de

10 bit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8 bit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch hier ist alles perfekt, nicht die Spur von Colorbanding: => der Monitor ist sehr gut, bin zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.bealecorner.org/red/test-patterns/Gradient-16bit.png
...


----------



## Donner123 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hab mit meinem 6 Bit Samsung Monitor (ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass der 6 Bit + FCR hat) bei dem 8 Bit Bild auch sichtbare Stufen, bei dem 10 Bit überhaupt nicht.
Bei dem großen Bild minimal.

Bin so gespannt auf den Asus


----------



## HTimiH (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bei mir ist schwarz auch schwarz und sehe leichtes Banding


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mal wiederholen, dass ich die Erwartungshaltung vieler Anwender speziell bei Monitoren für deutlich zu hoch halte, speziell wenn die Produktionstechnik einfach bestimmten Limits unterworfen ist.
> 
> Man kann sich nicht einerseits über Elektro-Müllberge aufregen, aber dann von den Herstellern erwarten, dass sie 90% ihrer Produktion sofort wegwerfen, weil bestimmte Herstellungsbedingte Toleranzen einfach existieren...


Danke! Dieser post ist so richtig... der sollte nach jedem anderen post automatisch eingefügt werden.

Das war damals bei dem Asus Rog auch so. Etliche haben gemeckert und gemosert. Die User aus dem entsprechenden thread hatten alle bei MF bestellt und zurück geschickt und dort wurde er getestet und für okay befunden. Warum "er" fragt ihr euch? Weil immer wieder das gleiche Gerät verschickt wurde. Festgestellt an der Seriennummer.  Danach gab's dann überraschender Weise keine Klagen mehr über dieses Modell.

Die Grundeinstellung mancher verstehe ich aber schon nicht. IPS hat halt eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit für BLB. Wer also IPS bestellt, der soll halt mit dem Ergebnis leben, oder gleich ein deutlich teureres Modell bestellen, bei dem dies ausgeschlossen ist. Stattdessen wird zurück geschickt und kosten verursacht und für alle die Kosten unnötig in die Höhe getrieben. Denn diese Mehrkosten setzen die Shops und Hersteller direkt auf den Preis drauf. 
Wer hat schon einmal seine Sommerreifen zurück gegeben weil sie auf Eis schlechter packen als beim Kauf gedacht? Da akzeptiert man plötzlich die Pros und Kontras. Warum nicht bei Monitoren?
Da wird dann gesagt: "... bei dem Preis erwarte ich einfach, dass...". Ach? Ja warum ist denn der Preis so hoch? Aktion = Reaktion! 

@interessierterUser
Das mit den verschiedenen Monitoren ist so eine Sache. Ich habe die gleiche Problematik gehabt und deswegen die 980 gegen die Fury X getauscht, die damit besser klar kam. Die 980 hatte bei mir immer zu schwarzem flimmern und vollem Takt in 2D geführt. Die fury macht das besser, stellt sich aber tierisch an wenn ich im Betrieb Monitore umstecke. Dann braucht die eine Anmeldung und Neuanmeldung des Benutzers um den neu angesteckten Monitor richtig zu skalieren. Das scheint aber nicht bei allen gleich zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch hier ist alles perfekt, nicht die Spur von Colorbranding: => der Monitor ist sehr gut, bin zufrieden


btw, banding nicht b*r*anding.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er leicht graue Schlieren, so wie Fingerabdrücke in der Mitte, so ein leicht verlaufendes Grau Drum herum ist es sauber und konstant schwarz. Ich kann es nicht aufnehmen, die Kamera sagt "schwarz".


Ich kann das bei meinem Moni auch bestätigen, jedoch nur im Vollbild. In der kleinen Ansicht ist der schwarze Balken durchgehend schwarz. Ansonsten, decken sich deine weitere Beschreibungen ebenfalls mit meinem Moni.
Ich werd das gleich auch mal mit einem VA-Panel & 10bit testen (Samsung-Glotze) und ein entsprechendes edit wird folgen....


*edit:*
Mit der Glotze (VA/10bit) ebenfalls sichtbar, aber auch dort nur im Vollbild & es sieht irgendwie nach "Fingerabdrücke aus"....^^


----------



## Siriuz (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab bei Computeruniverse bestellt, war wohl auch ein fehler. Heute kam ne Mail, die Lastschrift stehe nach Deteilprüfung leider doch nicht zur verfügung und fragen mich, wie ich nun bezahlen will. Hab ich getan, kam heute keine Antwort mehr. Bin kurz davor zu stornieren.
> Das ist das erste mal seit vielen Jahren in denen ich Lastschrift benutze, dass ein Händler diese plötlich verweigert.
> 
> Monitor dauert also noch



Hatte mit Compunteruniverse auch meine Probleme. Es waren noch jeweils zwei Asus PG27VQ im Lager und habe dort einen gekauft. Am nächsten Tag stand bei Status auf deren Seite, dass der Artikel nicht mehr vorrätig wäre und erst in 3 Wochen der Nachschub kommen würde. Habe es dort auch dann gelassen und mich anderwertig umgesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Und zum Abschluß, seit es dunkel ist, ein Bild zum Backlightning:. Das ist real ziemlich gleichmäßig und das arme Smartphone musste ziemlich lange belichten, bis es genug Photonen einfing.
Die realen Augen sehen es viel dunkler, im Betrieb ist keine Ungleichmäßigkeit wahr zu nehmen. Sobald eine Lampe im Hintergrund leuchtet, ist ein schwarzer Bildschirm schwarz und das überall. Zum Spielen macht es wirklich eine Menge Spaß, keinerlei Bildfehler bis runter auf 40 FPS. Allerding ging es in Spielen ein paar mal über 165 FPS obwohl ich nur 144Hz eingestellt habe und G-Sync aktiviert ist. Was soll das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Keine vsync oder fps Limiter an.
Gsync ist kein Limiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> Keine vsync oder fps Limiter an.
> Gsync ist kein Limiter.


Und würde es stören, zusätzlich zu Gsync im Spiel Vsync anzumachen ? Auch       im idle nerven mich aktuell 10%  Power der Grafikkarte. 
Ich hab doch absolut keine Ahnung von  Monitoren. Ich probier es einfach mal aus.

Ich versuch das mal im Treiber zu finden. Funktioniert Gsync auch mit 120Hz?


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Wenn VSync aus ist, schaltet die Synchronisation bei mehr als 144 fps ab. Du hast dann also Tearing. Wenn Du kein Tearing willst, musst Du im Treiber oder Spiel (besser Treiber) VSync auch einschalten.

Warum willst Du auf 120 begrenzen? Das geht grundsätzlich mit dem Framelimiter im Treiber (über den Inspector) oder eben die Frequenz des Monitors auf 120 stellen (wenn das Spiel das zulässt). GSync geht mit jeder Frequenz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn VSync aus ist, schaltet die Synchronisation bei mehr als 144 fps ab. Du hast dann also Tearing. Wenn Du kein Tearing willst, musst Du im Treiber oder Spiel (besser Treiber) VSync auch einschalten.


Ich finde es nicht 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum willst Du auf 120 begrenzen?


Energie sparen


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Was findest Du nicht? VSync? 

Im Treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inspector:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Energiesparen einfach das Powerlimit runtersetzen. Ich spiel immer auf 75% PL. Kann auch der Inspector.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Inspector nutze ich nicht. Ich wollte auch im 2D Modus max. 144Hz haben, um Spulenfipsen zu vermeiden. Ja, stimmt, im 3D Modus muss ich suchen.
Ich sagte doch:  Ich bin alt   

Danke!


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Gern. Ich würde den Inspector nutzen. Der läuft ja nicht permanent und tut nichts im System (im Gegensatz zu Afterburner & Co.) sondern nutzt nur die offizielle NVidia API um Einstellungen zu setzen, die NVidia nicht in ihrem eigenen Tool anbietet (warum auch immer, vermutlich um es nicht supporten zu müssen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich habe den Afterburner eh laufen, um die Zotac Lüfter im Griff zu haben. Da ich da ständig dran rum spiele, und immer weiter optimiere, habe ich noch keine Lust auf eine Biosanpassung. Denn die originale Zotac Lüftersteurung ist inakzeptabal.

Und jetzt wird erstmal gespielt. Sieht nämlich wirklich schön aus. Und wenn dann bald Star Citizen in der Alpha 3 für alle frei geschaltet wird, geht der Spaß los. Dafür ist der Monitor


----------



## HisN (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich hab da 30 FPS im CPU Limit.
Bei 12 Mpx (1,5x UHD)


https://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2017_12_0jllu8.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab da 30 FPS im CPU Limit.


Schluck, und ich hab nur einen miesen I7-4770K, da kommt die nächste Kostenlawine....



HTimiH schrieb:


> G-Sync gefällt mir richtig gut, endlich ist das  nervige Ruckeln weg habe vorher immer mit V-Sync gespielt wegen  Tearing.





Nazzy schrieb:


> kein Tearing , kein inputlag, ein Traum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, kann ich jetzt nach ein paar Stunden nur bestätigen. Es lohnt, das Bild ist einfach klasse, man muss nur ein wenig kalibrieren. Mein aktuelles Lieblingsweltraumspiel gewinnt auch jenseits der 60FPS weit mehr, als ich dachte, und läuft mit neuestem Patch meistens um die 80-120FPS, dazu gibt es nur in bestimmten Situationen Einbrüche auf unter 50FPS, die früher unter Vsync extrem gestört haben. Aber die gewonnene Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit über 60FPS ist merklich deutlicher, als ich erwartet hätte. Da kommt Freude auf. 

In der Summe, um das Thema abzuschließen, bin ich vom 2560 x 1440 G-sync Monitor mit 8 BitTN Panel und 144Hz  schwer beeindruckt. Die Bildqualität reicht gut aus, ich sah jetzt drei Stunden Filme auf Arte und es ist scharf, kontrastreich und dynamisch. Der Bildbearbeiter wird schmunzeln, für den Spieler, der einen Monitor zum Spielen sucht und gelegentlich Filme oder Fotos schaut, ist ein 8 Bit TN Panel meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend und zum Spielen ist es sehr gut.  Kein Ghoosting, kein Bleeding, kein Color Banding, kein Tearing. Alles gut. 

Allen auf der Suche viel Erfolg und Glück mit ihrem Monitor. Danke für die vielen guten Anregungen und Ideen im Thema!
Mein Fazit versteckt sich hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/494378-welcher-144hz-gsync-monitor-5.html#post9159454


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ach das ist ja ein TN Panel. Hatte mich schon gewundert das keine IPS Beschwerden kommen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Lieblingsweltraumspiel gewinnt auch jenseits der 60FPS weit mehr, als ich dachte, und läuft mit neuestem Patch meistens um die 80-120FPS, dazu gibt es nur in bestimmten Situationen Einbrüche auf unter 50FPS, die früher unter Vsync extrem gestört haben. Aber die gewonnene Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit über 60FPS ist merklich deutlicher, als ich erwartet hätte. Da kommt Freude auf.


Was für ein Weltraumspiel spielst Du denn grad?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der Summe, um das Thema abzuschließen, bin ich vom 2560 x 1440 G-sync Monitor mit 8 BitTN Panel und 144Hz  schwer beeindruckt. Die Bildqualität reicht gut aus, ich sah jetzt drei Stunden Filme auf Arte und es ist scharf, kontrastreich und dynamisch. Der Bildbearbeiter wird schmunzeln, für den Spieler, der einen Monitor zum Spielen sucht und gelegentlich Filme oder Fotos schaut, ist ein 8 Bit TN Panel meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend und zum Spielen ist es sehr gut.  Kein Ghoosting, kein Bleeding, kein Color Banding, kein Tearing. Alles gut.


Meine Rede. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum man TN so schlecht redet. Vermutlich haben die Leute ein billiges 6-bit TN gesehen und meinen alle TNs wären so. Der Ruf leidet unter den extrem-billig-Geräten, die halt alle TN nutzen.


----------



## HTimiH (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schluck, und ich hab nur einen miesen I7-4770K, da kommt die nächste Kostenlawine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast du deinen Monitor eingestellt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Wie hast du deinen Monitor eingestellt?


Hol Dir im Baumarkt einen Farbkatalog und vergleiche dann die Farben mit dem Monitorbild.
z.B., je nach Farbskala, ich habe einen HKS Farbfächer aus alten Tagen, dass hier sollten die Bauhaus Farben sein
Gravieren mit Farbe
HKS: Druckfarben | Druckerei SCHOPE

Und dann muss man einstelllen, je einzelne Farbe, jede Sättigung, jeden Kontrast.....
Und dann im Gesamten schauen, etc. Jeder Monitor und jedes Display ist anders,
meine Werte passen nicht zu Deinem Monitor


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer hat schon einmal seine Sommerreifen zurück gegeben weil sie auf Eis schlechter packen als beim Kauf gedacht? Da akzeptiert man plötzlich die Pros und Kontras. Warum nicht bei Monitoren?



Äpfel & Birnen. 
Und dann noch ein Autovergleich.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Äpfel & Birnen.
> Und dann noch ein Autovergleich.



Was ist denn am Vergleich grundsätzlich falsch? Unser Kritikpunkt ist ja genau, dass man bei Monitoren einen zu hohen Qualitätsanspruch hat. Und das Gerät dann so lange austauschen lässt, bis der Zufall ein genehmes Gerät anliefert.


----------



## Donner123 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mein Monitor (Asus PG278QR) is da Hura Hura 

Erstmal hat mich der große Kartonklotz erschlagen. "Hab ich nen Röhrenmonitor bestellt?" dachte ich mir nur 
Der is aber so groß weil der Standfuß schon dran ist.
Also ausgepackt, aufgestellt, angeschlossen, auf 165 Hz gestellt und BOOOOOOOOM is das geil 
Alles so flüssig beim Scrollen im Browser, der Mauszeiger, absoluter Hammer.

Hab mich dann direkt mal in den Eizo Monitortest geschmissen, einerseits sagte eine Stimme im Kopf "Tu es nicht, wenn du die Fehler nicht siehst siehst du sie nicht und sie sind egal", die andere Stimme sagte "Guck nach ob er keine Fehler hat" 
Ich bin dann durch den Test und er hat zum glück keine Pixelfehler. Colorbanding ist da, aber wenig. Nicht mehr als bei meinem alten Monitor. Da hat es mich nie gestört und das wirds hier auch nicht. 

Der alte Monitor war ein Samsung SyncMaster XL2370HD. 23 Zoll, trotzdem ist der fast so groß wie der Asus da er so einen extrem fetten Rand hat. An die Auflösung, dass nun alles kleiner ist, muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen, aber das wird schon. Hab direkt mal ein bisschen Rocket League gezockt und es ist der absolute Hammer wie Flüssig alles ist. Die Farben sind auch sehr viel kräftiger als beim alten Monitor. Sind beides TN Panel, der Samsung wurde halt auch nie kalibriert. Der Asus hat wohl von Haus aus die besseren einstellungen. G-Sync hab ich jetzt noch nicht getestet, da kam nur ne Hinweisblase unten rechts, dass es wohl aktiv sei, aber damit muss ich noch genauer beschäftigen. Thearing ist mir bisher auch nur eher selten aufgefallen, hab aber meist auch V-Sync an gehabt.

Die Sache hat aber trotzdem einen Haken, wofür der Monitor aber nichts kann: Das Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte ist nun schon ziemlich krass bei 165 FPS.

Aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Bin absolut begeistert


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Äpfel & Birnen.
> Und dann noch ein Autovergleich.


Ist schon okay wenn du das nicht kapierst. Falls doch... erkläre was daran nicht passen soll und was gegen Autovergleiche spricht. Nur weil viele das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, sind sie noch lange nicht verboten. Ach Moment, wem erkläre ich denn das...

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Donner123 schrieb:


> Also ausgepackt, aufgestellt, angeschlossen, auf 165 Hz gestellt und BOOOOOOOOM is das geil


Bei mir ist das Bild mit 144Hz merklich besser, als mit 165Hz. 
Probier es einfach aus. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Ding und beim Colorbranding such 
Dir blos gute Bilder, ich hatte weiter oben ein paar eingestellt


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist schon okay wenn du das nicht kapierst. Falls doch... erkläre was daran nicht passen soll und was gegen Autovergleiche spricht. Nur weil viele das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, sind sie noch lange nicht verboten. Ach Moment, wem erkläre ich denn das...


Du findest ernsthaft, dass der Vergleich angebracht ist?
Dein Reifenvergleich wäre bei Monitoren, dass man sich nen 6bit Monitor kauft und sich dann wundert, dass er bei der Bildbearbeitung nicht so funktioniert wie ein 10bit Monitor.
Wenn du schon Autovergleiche machen willst, dann auch so dass sie passen.


----------



## Donner123 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mitlerweile ist mir was aufgefallen, und zwar in einigen Menüs von Spielen, zB beim LS17 oder bei Ladescreens, zB bei BeamNG.drive und Rocket Leage, dass das Bild bzw die Beleuchtung anfängt zu flimmern so ganz komisch. Das scheint wohl irgendwie mit Vollbild und Bildstillstand zusammen zu hängen, weil in allen fällen bewegt sich auf dem gesamten Monitor nichts und dann flimmert es so merkwürdig. Muss das mal genauer testen ob das bei 144 Hz auch so ist. Ist dir oder wem anderes das auch aufgefallen?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

War bei mir auch, kann immer vorkommen bei Ladebildschirmen und aktiviertem G oder Freesync.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du findest ernsthaft, dass der Vergleich angebracht ist?
> Dein Reifenvergleich wäre bei Monitoren, dass man sich nen 6bit Monitor kauft und sich dann wundert, dass er bei der Bildbearbeitung nicht so funktioniert wie ein 10bit Monitor.
> Wenn du schon Autovergleiche machen willst, dann auch so dass sie passen.


Dann nimm halt deinen Vergleich! Ihr kauft einen Monitor mit IPS Display, welche seit jeher dafür bekannt sind, dass sie teils starkes blb aufweisen. Das gehört zu dieser Technik, ist also eine feste Eigenschaft. Was aber passiert? Ihr beschwert euch darüber, dass der Monitor genau diese technische Eigenschaft aufweist. Ihr bestellt es extra und beschwert euch dann darüber.

In meinem Vergleich hat sich jemand extra reifen geholt die die Eigenschaft mitbringen im Winter weniger zu packen und sich dann genau darüber beschwert. Also das passt das so. Mach dir nichts draus und ließ es einfach noch ein paar mal. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mach dir nichts drauss, wenn du die Unterschiede deines eigenen Vergleichs nicht verstehst.
Lies es dir noch ein paar mal durch, dann verstehst du es vielleicht.
Du vergleichst völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.
Um mal genauer zu werden, mit Glück erwischt du einen IPS Monitor, des gleichen Modells, der fast kein backlightbleeding aufweist.
Ein Sommerreifen des gleichen Modells wird im Winter aber trotzdem nicht besser.

Und um deine Aussage noch mal aufzugreifen:


> In meinem Vergleich hat sich jemand extra reifen geholt die die Eigenschaft mitbringen im Winter weniger zu packen und sich dann genau darüber beschwert.


In meinem Vergleich hat jemand extra nen Monitor geholt der die Eigenschaft mitbringt weniger Kontrast zu packen und sich dann genau darüber beschwert.
Dann wäre deine Aussage zB korrekt.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

BLB ist eine Eigenschaft von IPS. Nur beim einen halt stärker und beim anderen weniger stark ausgeprägt. 

Nehmen wir, um bei Reifen zu bleiben, eine andere Eigenschaft: Ablaufgeräusch. Du kaufst ein Modell bei dem bekannt ist, lautere Geräusche zu produzieren. Bei dem einen Exemplar des selben Reifens ist das etwas ausgeprägter, beim anderen etwas weniger. Und Du bestellst jetzt so lange Reifen, bis Du einen hast, der nicht ganz so laut ist. Alle anderen muss der Händler zurücknehmen und entsorgen, obwohl sie ansonsten einwandfrei sind.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

So funktioniert das Beispiel ja auch.
Backlightbleeding haben alle LCD Monitore, bei IPS fällt es nur mehr auf.
Ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich keinen IPS Monitor mehr kaufe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich keinen IPS Monitor mehr kaufe.


Aber genau darum geht es doch. Vorher informieren, für sich bewerten und dann kaufen. 

Aber eine ganz andere Frage. Wo finde ich die Produkt ID für Cashback?
Auf dem Monitor steh nichts, aber auf dem Handbuch ist eine Aufkleber.
Es gibt PPID und und Asus S/N. Sind das die korrekten Nummer, oder muss
ich den Monitor nochmal genauer unrersuchen?
*
Nachtrag: *Was für eine Werbeverseuchte Aktion. ....

Alleine schon fünf Mails im Mailordner. Glauben die wirklich, das irgend-
jemand für solche Dinge eine Mailadresse nutzt, in die man häufiger als nur
 für die Cashback Aktion schaut? Dazu der Werbenepp mit dem möglichen 
Produkt. Aha, eine Asus Cerberus, da gibt es aber drei Stück von, welche
mag es sein? Auch wieder nur Nepp. weil die mechanische ein tolles Stück
Tastatur ist. Was wird versendet? Vermutlich das billigste Rubberdome
Ding. Man weiss es nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, der Monitor ist klasse, macht iummer mehr Spaß


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau darum geht es doch. Vorher informieren, für sich bewerten und dann kaufen.



Genau da liegt ein Problem.
In vielen Test kommen die WQHD 144Hz IPS Monitore sehr gut weg und haben keine Probleme mit backlightbleeding.
Deswegen kaufen die Leute das, weil sie hoffen die gleiche Qualität zu kriegen.
Dann kriegen sie halt einen Monitor mit relativ viel backlightbleeding und sind verärgert.
Da bleibt dann halt nur zurück schicken und nen anderen Monitor nehmen oder solange tauschen, bis man das gewünschte Ergebnis erhält.
Dass die meisten das über den Händler machen, ist halt ne andere Sache.
Ich versuche sowas immer direkt mit dem Hersteller zu klären, so entstehen dem Händler auch keine Kosten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ein Problem.
> In vielen Test kommen die WQHD 144Hz IPS Monitore sehr gut weg und haben keine Probleme mit backlightbleeding..


Darum ist für mich die offenen Frage, ob die Hersteller den Testern in Zeitschriften "wohlwollende" Muster zusenden.

Wenn sie das machen und keine Durchschnittsware vom Band nehmen, dann dürfen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn 
zu Hauf die Käufer auf Basis von groben Abweichungen zum Test  die Monitore zurücksenden. Ich bin da anders, 
man kann sich gut informieren, wie dieser Strang zeigt und kann damit, wie es Grestorn fordert, vorher seine Auswahl
treffen. Ich hätte gerne Manus Rat befolgt, und einen IPS Bildschirm genommen. Ich habe vor Jahrzehnten mal ein
paar Jahre in einer Druckerei gedruckt und das hat mein Empfinden massiv beeinflusst. Ich mag hochwertige Bild-
schirme, mir sind aber ein paar Prozent eingeschränkter Farbraum nicht so wichtig, wie eine gleichmäßige Darstellung.

Was mich gerade nervt ist, dass der Monitor hin und wieder massive Zeilenfehler hat und Zeichen verschluckt. Da hilft
dann nur runter fahren und wieder hochfahren, dann passt es. Keine Ahnung, ob es der Treiber, der Monitor oder ein
Gsync Problem ist. Es ist selten, anfangs war ich genervt und wollte ihn zurück senden, jetzt weiß ich, das ein Neustart
hilft. Warum auch immer,


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Oft werden selektierte Muster verschickt, die Firmen wollen ja auch gut dastehen.

Das mit den Zeilen hatte ich früher auch öfter.
Seit dem ich keinen Gsync Monitor mehr habe, ist das Problem auch weg.
Mach mal Gsync aus und guck ob es wieder passiert.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



			
				interessierterUser;9164461[B schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: [/B]Was für eine Werbeverseuchte Aktion. ....



Das das ja eine "offizielle" Werbeaktion ist, gibt es sicher auch einen funktionierenden "unsubscribe" Button. Das unterscheidet offizielle Werbeaktionen von unerwünschtem Spam, bei dem entweder kein solcher Button vorhanden ist oder dieser, wenn er nicht gleich auf 404 geht, eher dafür sorgt, dass man noch mehr Werbung bekommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was mich gerade nervt ist, dass der Monitor hin und wieder massive Zeilenfehler hat und Zeichen verschluckt. Da hilft
> dann nur runter fahren und wieder hochfahren, dann passt es. Keine Ahnung, ob es der Treiber, der Monitor oder ein
> Gsync Problem ist. Es ist selten, anfangs war ich genervt und wollte ihn zurück senden, jetzt weiß ich, das ein Neustart
> hilft. Warum auch immer,


Kannst Du mal nen Screenshot dazu machen? Das hab ich echt noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Und ich frage mich auch, ob das wirklich am Monitor oder Treiber liegt oder nicht ein anderes Problem Deiner Win-Installation ist. Klingt ja eher nach einem Problem des Font-Renderings. 

Hast Du den alten Monitor noch? Kannst Du die parallel anschließen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal nen Screenshot dazu machen?


Das hatte ich schon probiert und die versuche hier eingestellt, Screenshots sind aber in Ordnung. Die Grafikkarte gibt also ein stimmiges Signal aus, es wird an der Snycronisation zwischen Karte und Bildschirm liegen. Ich müsste es, wenn es mal wieder auftritt, mit dem Smartphone fotografieren. Man er kennt es daran, dass der rechte Rand am Bildschirm einen schmalen Streifen hat und im Bild einige Buchstaben falsch dargestellt werden. Mich hatte darauf ein anderer User bei PN angesprochen und aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ich hatte das bei zwei unterschiedlichen Gsync Monitoren, Asus PG278Q und Acer Z35.
Grafikkarten und Treiber waren auch andere und auch andere Windowsversionen.
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung, war das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn Gsync aus war.
Kann mich da aber nicht mehr genau erinnern.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Mein "alter" ROG hat das Problem definitiv nicht. 

Was passiert, wenn Du den Monitor aus- und wieder einschaltest? Wenn Du nur GSync aus- und einschaltest?

Wenn das ein generelles Problem von GSync Monitoren wäre (also eines, das bei jedem auftritt), dann hätte man m.E. mehr davon hören müssen. Mich würde interessieren ob es Einzelfälle sind, die bei jedem Modell auftreten können oder ob es bei bestimmten Modellen auftritt. Oder gar an der GraKa liegt, auch das ist nicht auszuschließen. Speziell wenn ein Aus- und Einschalten des Monitors nicht zu einer Besserung führt, würe ich glatt eher auf die GPU (bzw. Treiber) tippen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn Du den Monitor aus- und wieder einschaltest? Wenn Du nur GSync aus- und einschaltest?.


Es ist erst zweimal aufgetreten, gleich am ersten Tag, als ich im Treiber auf das Feld "Größe skalieren" klicke und dann noch einmal  als ich nach der Rückmeldung des Users hier aus dem Forum, durch Neustart eliminierte. Er sprach von jeden 5-10 mal, nach dem Starten. So lange habe ich den Monitor noch nicht.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist schon okay wenn du das nicht kapierst. Falls doch... erkläre was daran nicht passen soll und was gegen Autovergleiche spricht. Nur weil viele das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, sind sie noch lange nicht verboten. Ach Moment, wem erkläre ich denn das...



Die vergleichst unterschiedliche Typen von Reifen (Panels). Unsere Diskussion geht aber nur um einen Reifentyp (Panel-Typ).
Dein Vergleich hätte Sinn gemacht, wenn wir gemeckert hätten, dass die Farben beim TN-Panel aber nicht so gut aussehen wie beim IPS-Panel. 
Jetzt verstanden, warum dein Vergleich hinkt? 

Um die unsägliche Diskussion zu beenden:
Ich habe meine Standpunkte dargelegt, ihr eure. 
Fakt ist: Es gibt eine Serienstreuung. Manche finde das ok, manche nicht und bestellen deswegen noch mal einen, um dem Glück eine Chance zu geben. c'est la vie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist: Es gibt eine Serienstreuung. ...


Und die scheint bei einigen Panel Typen und bestimmten Herstellern sehr groß zu sein.

Was machst Du jetzt?  Behältst Du Deinen wegen der IPS-Vorteile oder willst Du es 
wagen, auch ein TN-Panel zu probieren? Sobald Du über Spielen irgenbdwas mit Bild-
bearbeitung machst, bleib beim IPS Panel, meine Meinung.


----------



## Averdan (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was mich gerade nervt ist, dass der Monitor hin und wieder massive Zeilenfehler hat und Zeichen verschluckt. Da hilft
> dann nur runter fahren und wieder hochfahren, dann passt es. Keine Ahnung, ob es der Treiber, der Monitor oder ein
> Gsync Problem ist. Es ist selten, anfangs war ich genervt und wollte ihn zurück senden, jetzt weiß ich, das ein Neustart
> hilft. Warum auch immer,



Hi, redest du von Schwarzen Linien, nur halbe Buchstaben? Und vor allem in MS Office Anwendungen oder generell überall.. also auch im Browser usw.? hatte mal sowas bei MS Office und musst den Hacken setzen (oder rausnehmen, weiss ich nimmer so genau) bei Option (egal ob Excel, Outlook oder Word) unter Erweitert,  Display irgendwas mit "Graphics Hardware Acceleration". Danach ging alles wieder perfekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



Averdan schrieb:


> Hi, redest du von Schwarzen Linien, nur halbe Buchstaben? Und vor allem in MS Office Anwendungen oder generell überall.. also auch im Browser usw.? hatte mal sowas bei MS Office und musst den Hacken setzen (oder rausnehmen, weiss ich nimmer so genau) bei Option (egal ob Excel, Outlook oder Word) unter Erweitert,  Display irgendwas mit "Graphics Hardware Acceleration". Danach ging alles wieder perfekt.


Erkannt habe ich einzelne Buchstaben, die seitlich zusammengeschoben waren, dazu am rechten Rand eine mehrfarbile Linie, ca. 3-4 Pixel breit, von oben nch unten nich ganz konstant, kann aber an der Rahmenüberdeckung hgelegen haben, dass es nicht konstant aussah. Bisher ist es mit im Brower, also mit Texten hier und in Office Word aufgefallen. War nur zweimal. Ich beobachte noch.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die scheint bei einigen Panel Typen und bestimmten Herstellern sehr groß zu sein.
> 
> Was machst Du jetzt?  Behältst Du Deinen wegen der IPS-Vorteile oder willst Du es
> wagen, auch ein TN-Panel zu probieren? Sobald Du über Spielen irgenbdwas mit Bild-
> bearbeitung machst, bleib beim IPS Panel, meine Meinung.



Ich hab meinen ersten AGON behalten, da nach vorgenommenen Helligkeit und Farbsättigung Einstellungen fast nichts mehr vom BLB zu sehen ist. Wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben hatte der zweite monitor abartiges IPS Glow wenn man normal gerade drauf geschaut hat. Unten rechts war dann ein grauer Schleier zu sehen, der erst weg ging, wenn ich mit der Nase knapp unter der Tischkante hing und de fakto von unten auf den schirm geschaut habe.  Und ja, es war kein fleck auf der Brille


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen ersten AGON behalten, da nach vorgenommenen Helligkeit und Farbsättigung Einstellungen fast nichts mehr vom BLB zu sehen ist.


Das freut mich. Dann schöne Weihnachtstage und _"Spiel nicht so viel. Kind" _


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Ihr und eure IPS/TN Monitore.


----------



## Nazzy (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



> Was mich gerade nervt ist, dass der Monitor hin und wieder massive Zeilenfehler hat und Zeichen verschluckt. Da hilft
> dann nur runter fahren und wieder hochfahren, dann passt es. Keine Ahnung, ob es der Treiber, der Monitor oder ein
> Gsync Problem ist. Es ist selten, anfangs war ich genervt und wollte ihn zurück senden, jetzt weiß ich, das ein Neustart
> hilft. Warum auch immer,



ich hab das auch schon gehabt, aber seit ein paar Tagen nix mehr... wüsste auch gerne, wie man das auf Dauer beheben könnte. 

Wo du es gerade ansprichst, ich hab ja auch noch den Promo Code


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr und eure IPS/TN Monitore.


Sein oder Nichtsein, das ist hier die Frage


----------



## HTimiH (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das mein Monitor einen ungleichmässigen Kontrast hat.
Wenn ich am Desktop ein Fenster nach oben schiebe, wird das Fenster dunkler und nach unten hin heller.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das mein Monitor einen ungleichmässigen Kontrast hat.
> Wenn ich am Desktop ein Fenster nach oben schiebe, wird das Fenster dunkler und nach unten hin heller.


Die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist recht groß. Ich versuche darum immer, genau die Mitte das Monitors anzuschauen. Weiter weg zu sitzen hilft da auch ..


----------



## HTimiH (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist recht groß. Ich versuche darum immer, genau die Mitte das Monitors anzuschauen. Weiter weg zu sitzen hilft da auch ..




Wenn man aber genau in der Mitte sitzt sollte das eigentlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Wenn man aber genau in der Mitte sitzt sollte das eigentlich nicht sein oder?


Ist bei mir kaum merkbar. Kann auch immer an den Einstellungen liegen, meine Helligkeit steht irgendwo um 20% ...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Hatte ich beim PG278QR auch, beim PG278Q damals habe ich es nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## HTimiH (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor?*

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich den Monitor umtauschen soll oder nicht.


----------



## Donner123 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hab das auch schon gemerkt. Mein neuer Asus steht dichter an mir dran, da der Standfuß tiefer nach hinten geht als der Samsung, beide standen hinten an der Wand dran. Da er ja nun auch noch größer als der alte ist ist das halt so ne Sache mit nem TN Panel und dem Blickwinkel. Aber wirklich schlimm finde ich es nicht. Ist halt bei TN so, ich denke mal das wirst du mit einem neuen gleichen Monitor auch nicht besser haben, der Blickwinkel dürfte doch bei allen ziemlich gleich sein oder nicht?


----------



## HTimiH (14. Dezember 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab das auch schon gemerkt. Mein neuer Asus steht dichter an mir dran, da der Standfuß tiefer nach hinten geht als der Samsung, beide standen hinten an der Wand dran. Da er ja nun auch noch größer als der alte ist ist das halt so ne Sache mit nem TN Panel und dem Blickwinkel. Aber wirklich schlimm finde ich es nicht. Ist halt bei TN so, ich denke mal das wirst du mit einem neuen gleichen Monitor auch nicht besser haben, der Blickwinkel dürfte doch bei allen ziemlich gleich sein oder nicht?



Aber das das so extrem ist hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.
Dann kommt noch hinzu das das Display eine Art Schleier hat, das ist bei meinem Monitor auch stark sichtbar.


----------



## Donner123 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt am Dienstag was nicht so schönes entdeckt, und zwar ein Pixelfehler. Rechts, ca 5 cm vom Rand entfernt.
Am Dienstag leuchtete das Pixel grün, lies sich aber wieder normalisieren wenn man leicht drauf getatscht hat oder dem Bildschirmrand einen kleinen stupser gegeben hat. Gestern und heute war der nicht mehr grün, sondern rot. Lässt sich aber genauso ausschalten, für etwa 1-2 Stunden ist das Pixel dann wieder normal bis es wieder langsam rot wird. Vorher war der Fehler defintiv nicht aufgetreten. Habe im Eizo Monitortest das ganze Panel abgegrast nach Fehlern, am Dienstag hab ich es dann in Discord gesehen, bin viel in Discord am schreiben und bei dem dunklen Hintergrund fällt das eben doch gut auf.
Bin jetzt am grübeln. Zurückschicken möchte ich ihn eigendlich nicht. Ich bin viel im Browser unterwegs und viele Webseiten haben ja weiß, da sieht man den Fehler natürlich dann nicht da ja eh alle Farben leuchten und wenn er dann wo auch immer doch mal stört kann ich es ja dann für ne Zeit "reparieren". Ist halt nur die Frage, ob das nicht doch irgendwann zu einem dauerhaft leuchtendem Pixel wird


----------



## HTimiH (22. Dezember 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt am Dienstag was nicht so schönes entdeckt, und zwar ein Pixelfehler. Rechts, ca 5 cm vom Rand entfernt.
> Am Dienstag leuchtete das Pixel grün, lies sich aber wieder normalisieren wenn man leicht drauf getatscht hat oder dem Bildschirmrand einen kleinen stupser gegeben hat. Gestern und heute war der nicht mehr grün, sondern rot. Lässt sich aber genauso ausschalten, für etwa 1-2 Stunden ist das Pixel dann wieder normal bis es wieder langsam rot wird. Vorher war der Fehler defintiv nicht aufgetreten. Habe im Eizo Monitortest das ganze Panel abgegrast nach Fehlern, am Dienstag hab ich es dann in Discord gesehen, bin viel in Discord am schreiben und bei dem dunklen Hintergrund fällt das eben doch gut auf.
> Bin jetzt am grübeln. Zurückschicken möchte ich ihn eigendlich nicht. Ich bin viel im Browser unterwegs und viele Webseiten haben ja weiß, da sieht man den Fehler natürlich dann nicht da ja eh alle Farben leuchten und wenn er dann wo auch immer doch mal stört kann ich es ja dann für ne Zeit "reparieren". Ist halt nur die Frage, ob das nicht doch irgendwann zu einem dauerhaft leuchtendem Pixel wird



Bei mir ca. 5 cm vom linken Rand entfernt


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2017)

Man gibt rund 600 Euro für ein TN Panel aus? Kann man euch noch helfen? XD
Der PG 279Q kostet keine 200 mehr


----------



## HTimiH (22. Dezember 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Man gibt rund 600 Euro für ein TN Panel aus? Kann man euch noch helfen? XD
> Der PG 279Q kostet keine 200 mehr



Wenn man keine Lust auf Panel Lotterie hat fällt der PG 279Q weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Man gibt rund 600 Euro für ein TN Panel aus? Kann man euch noch helfen? XD
> Der PG 279Q kostet keine 200 mehr




Das Bild ist, richtig kalibriert, sehr gut. In der Werkseinstellung war es katastrophal zum Spielen. Muss man ein bisschen einstellen und es passt.

Bleibt nur der Nachteil der Blickwinkelabhangigkeit und das ist alleine vor dem Bildschirm und mit nur 27" kein Problem. G-sync ist nicht billig aber wirklich gut.


----------



## Icuk73 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Monitor. Hab grad einen neuen PC gebaut mit einer GTX 1060 SuperJetstream

Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr da für WQHD-Monitore?


----------



## HTimiH (22. Dezember 2017)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Monitor. Hab grad einen neuen PC gebaut mit einer GTX 1060 SuperJetstream
> 
> Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr da für WQHD-Monitore?



980TI SuperJetstream


----------



## Icuk73 (22. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir grad den Benchmark angeschaut. Bei WQHD gehen die FPS schon deutlich runter

GTX 1060 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit


----------



## Donner123 (22. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist es eine 1080 TI von Asus.


----------



## HisN (23. Dezember 2017)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr da für WQHD-Monitore?



Die Auflösung ist das Ende der Kette, nicht der Anfang.
Man kann so viel mit den Reglern in der Software machen.


Verkehrte Welt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icuk73 (23. Dezember 2017)

OK. Ihr habt die Mörder-Karten drin. Das war es mir nicht wert.
Da bleib ich lieber bei FULLHD


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2017)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> OK. Ihr habt die Mörder-Karten drin. Das war es mir nicht wert.
> Da bleib ich lieber bei FULLHD



Es reicht auch eine 1070 für WQHD. Du darfst halt nicht immer alle Regler ganz nach rechts schieben. Oft ist der optische Unterschied, wenn man auf "Mittel" oder "Hoch" (statt "Ultra") stellt, mit dem bloßen Auge so gut wie nicht sichtbar.

Ich habe eine ganze Zeit mit einer einzelnen GTX 980 (ohne Ti) mit WQHD gespielt. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## HTimiH (23. Dezember 2017)

Echt tolle Sache
Habe den Monitor zurückgeben wegen Color Banding,jetzt darf ich mindestens eine Woche warten weil der Monitor in die Zentrale geschickt wird um zu testen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2017)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr da für WQHD-Monitore?


GTX 980TI mit bei Bedarf 1500 Mhz,
 In der Regel reicht aber 1350mhz völlig aus.


----------



## HTimiH (26. Dezember 2017)

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?

PG279Q Ausstellungsstück (B-Ware) um 700 Euro


----------



## Belo79 (27. Dezember 2017)

700 € für ein Ausstellungsstück und vermutlich mit ordentlich BLB....ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. Dezember 2017)

Mit Glück haste dank Ausstellungsstück ein vorselektiertes Teil ohne Krankheiten. Naja, Rückgaberecht wirst ja trotzdem haben.


----------



## HTimiH (27. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Mit Glück haste dank Ausstellungsstück ein vorselektiertes Teil ohne Krankheiten. Naja, Rückgaberecht wirst ja trotzdem haben.



Werde mir den Monitor auf jedenfall mal anschauen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2017)

So, mal wieder eine kleine Rückmeldung nach ein paar Tagen Nutzung:

Ab und zu stimmt die Kalibrierung nicht  und es werden Zeilen verschoben, gut zu erkennen an einem farbigen  linkem oder rechtem Rand und einzelnen schmalen Buchstaben. Da hilft nur runter und wieder hoch fahren.  Außerdem zerschießt der Monitor regelmäßig die Icons auf dem Desktop. Es  ist extrem unschön, weil ich keine Lust habe, ständig Icons zu  sortieren. Das gibt einen klaren Punktabzug. Hat da irgendwe reinen Ansatz? Passiert galube ich im Schlafmodus.


----------



## Donner123 (1. Januar 2018)

Also das mit den Desktopicons hab ich auch (Windows 7) und nervt wirklich sehr. Energiesparmodus nutze ich normalerweise nicht, nur dass der Monitor nach einer Zeit ausgeht. Manchmal sind die Icons dann durcheinander, manchmal aber auch nicht. Die ersten Tage als ich den Monitor hatte waren die Icons auch jedes mal nach dem Hochfahren wieder durcheinander, das passiert mitlerweile nurnoch eher selten. Sehr merkwürdig.

Aber die anderen Probleme die du hast mit verschobenen Zeilen usw hab ich noch nie gehabt. Bis auf den Pixelfehler, der mitlerweile tatsächlich fast zu einem dauerhaften geworden ist (Er ist viel schneller wieder da als vorher), ist alles bestens.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2018)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Desktopicons hab ich auch (Windows 7) und nervt wirklich sehr. .


Liegt es daran. dass G-synch an- und abgeschaltet wird? Es kann auch an den Zeilensprüngen liegen, die der Bildschirm hin und wiedermacht. Aber wenn Du es auch hast, scheint es eine Systematik zu geben. Mist


----------



## Icuk73 (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

aus der Erfahrung heraus: 
Lohnt sich beim Kauf eines der genannten Monitore eine Garantieverlängerung auf 60 Monate? (kost so 40,00 EURO)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich beim Kauf eines der genannten Monitore eine Garantieverlängerung auf 60 Monate? (kost so 40,00 EURO)


Lohnen tut es für den Verkäufer, er kennt die Rücklaufzahlen. Wenn ein technisches Gerät zwei Jahrte hält, hält es auch länger. Meine Meinung


----------



## Icuk73 (4. Januar 2018)

Mir gings darum ob erfahrungsgemäß die neuen Bildschirme kurz nach der Garantie ausfallen bzw. häufiger ausfallen.

Mein jetztiger Samsung tut seit 10 Jahren seinen Dienst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

Icuk73 schrieb:


> Mir gings darum ob erfahrungsgemäß die neuen Bildschirme kurz nach der Garantie ausfallen bzw. häufiger ausfallen..


Wenn es so wäre, gäbe es eine Garantieverlängerung nicht für 40,-€


----------



## HTimiH (5. Januar 2018)

Habe jetzt den Asus PG279Q daheim stehen und würde sagen das ich mit dem Panel Glück gehabt habe.
Die Krankheiten halten sich in Grenzen bzw. fallen nur dann auf wenn man bewusst darauf achtet.
Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist ist das der Rahmen nicht ganz in Ordnung ist habe davon drei Fotos gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2018)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist ist das der Rahmen nicht ganz in Ordnung ist habe davon drei Fotos gemacht.


Das sieht nicht gut aus. Gerade unten rechts mit der ausquellenden Dichtmasse. Auch die anderen Spuren deuten auf Ausschußproduktion hin, da wird die Form zu kalt gewesen sein und wurde nicht sauber gefüllt. Schau Dir mal das ganze Gehäuse an, ob Du irgendwo Fließlinien oder Einfallstellen hast (siehe link), das könnte in solchen Fällen auch auftauchen. Das sieht möglichweise aber auch nach Displaywechsel aus. Bei mit ist das eine saubere Kante, wie sie sich gehört. Wenn das Bild gut ist, schreib den Händler mit den Fotos an und frag ihn, wie er damit umgehen will. Ich würde 50,-€ Nachlass fordern, oder ihn umtauschen. Es ist doch einfach ärgerlich, dass Objekt für über 500,-€ solche unnötigen Ärger machen.

Spritzfehler


----------



## chaotium (5. Januar 2018)

Das sieht nach Gebraucht aus Oo


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Gebraucht aus Oo


Neee, eher nach Reparatur. Ich denke, die Rückläufer häufen sich, warum also nicht das Gehäuse doppelt nutzen. Mich würden die Kleinigkeiten nicht stören. man sieht es nicht, wenn der Monitor hell ist. Trotzdem ist es ein Mangel. Wenn der Bildschirm technisch gut ist und insbesondere Backligthbleeding gut, würde ich ihn tunlichst nicht zurücksenden, sondern auf geminderten Verkaufspreis pochen.


----------



## HTimiH (5. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Neee, eher nach Reparatur. Ich denke, die Rückläufer häufen sich, warum also nicht das Gehäuse doppelt nutzen. Mich würden die Kleinigkeiten nicht stören. man sieht es nicht, wenn der Monitor hell ist. Trotzdem ist es ein Mangel. Wenn der Bildschirm technisch gut ist und insbesondere Backligthbleeding gut, würde ich ihn tunlichst nicht zurücksenden, sondern auf geminderten Verkaufspreis pochen.



Der Händler hat mir vor dem Kauf gesagt das es sich bei dem Monitor *nur* um ein Ausstellungsstück(B-Ware) handelt, deswegen war der Monitor um 80 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2018)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Der Händler hat mir vor dem Kauf gesagt das es sich bei dem Monitor *nur* um ein Ausstellungsstück(B-Ware) handelt, deswegen war der Monitor um 80 Euro günstiger.


Dann ist es doch fair, wenn die optische Qualität des Display gut ist. Mir hätten weniger gereicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon probiert und die   versuche hier eingestellt, Screenshots sind aber in Ordnung. Die   Grafikkarte gibt also ein stimmiges Signal aus, es wird an der   Snycronisation zwischen Karte und Bildschirm liegen. Ich müsste es, wenn   es mal wieder auftritt, mit dem Smartphone fotografieren. Man er kennt   es daran, dass der rechte Rand am Bildschirm einen schmalen Streifen  hat  und im Bild einige Buchstaben falsch dargestellt werden. Mich hatte   darauf ein anderer User bei PN angesprochen und aufmerksam   gemacht.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist erst zweimal aufgetreten,   gleich am ersten Tag, als ich im Treiber auf das Feld "Größe skalieren"   klicke und dann noch einmal  als ich nach der Rückmeldung des Users  hier  aus dem Forum, durch Neustart eliminierte. Er sprach von jeden  5-10  mal, nach dem Starten. So lange habe ich den Monitor noch  nicht.


Die Gute meint mich und das Problem besteht nach wie vor. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erkannt habe ich einzelne  Buchstaben,  die seitlich zusammengeschoben waren, dazu am rechten Rand  eine  mehrfarbile Linie, ca. 3-4 Pixel breit, von oben nch unten nich  ganz  konstant, kann aber an der Rahmenüberdeckung hgelegen haben, dass  es  nicht konstant aussah. Bisher ist es mit im Brower, also mit Texten   hier und in Office Word aufgefallen. War nur zweimal. Ich beobachte   noch.


Ich hab das Ganze mal fotografiert, nur leider hab ich das Foto wo man sieht das die Zeilen in der Mitte des Montors fehlen versehentlich gelöscht  und jetzt nur noch das Foto wo man sieht das die fehlenden senkrechten Zeilen am rechten Bildschirmrand wieder eingefügt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem lässt sich durch Aus- und wieder Einschalten des Montors beheben.

Was ich dazu noch sagen kann ist dass das Problem bei mir mit beiden  PC's auftaucht (PC 1 im Profil, PC 2 siehe Signatur) und es spielt keine  Rolle ob die DisplayPort-Switch-Box dazwischen ist oder der Monitor  direkt am Rechner hängt.


Ob das Problem mit ausgeschaltenem Gsync auch auftaucht hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht getestet, allerdings tritt das Problem auch nicht jeden Tag auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Gute meint mich und das Problem besteht nach wie vor.


Ich habe es auch regelmäßig, es nervt ziemlich. Und ein weiteres Probrem ergab sich, in Powerpoint und Open Office (beide probiert) funktionierte der Präsentationsmodus nicht mehr. Bis ich gefunden hatte, dass man bei manchen Monitoren die Hardwarebeschleunigung in Powerpoint, respektive Open Office deaktiveren muss, habe ich ziemlich geflucht, weil ich meine Präsentationen nicht mehr zu Hause testen konnte.

So schön G-Sync zum Spielen ist, an anderer Stelle hat es ziemliche Mängel.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

Mit Gsync selber hab ich bis auf die Zeilenverschiebung kein Problem, allerdings brauch ich den Präsentationsmodus nicht.

Mit was ich allerdings schon ein paar mal Probleme gehabt habe waren die 144Hz selber, allerdings scheint das ein generelles Problem solcher Gaming-Monitore mit Herzzahlen jenseits der 60Hz zu sein > bei älteren Spielen kommt es zu Glitch-Fehlern und man glitcht durch sich fortbewegende Plattformen (z.B. fahrende Fahrstühle und Fahrzeuge) > lässt sich durch ein Frame-Lock von 60fps beheben.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein generelles GSync Problem ist, sondern das scheint schon auf bestimmte Modelle beschränkt zu sein. Ich hab das Phänomen jedenfalls noch nie beobachten können.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn das bei zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Monitoren vorkommt, bleibt halt nur Gsync als gemeinsamer Nenner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? =&gt; Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn das bei zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Monitoren vorkommt, bleibt halt nur Gsync als gemeinsamer Nenner.


Wir beide haben einen Asus PG278QR und somit das identische Modell.

Frage ist jetzt halt ob unsere Geräte nur das haben oder nur eine Charge oder alle Geräte dieses Modells.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ganze mal fotografiert, nur leider hab ich das Foto wo man sieht das die Zeilen in der Mitte des Montors fehlen versehentlich gelöscht  und jetzt nur noch das Foto wo man sieht das die fehlenden senkrechten Zeilen am rechten Bildschirmrand wieder eingefügt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am Rand ist es besonders auffällig, es zieht sich aber auch durch das Bild, weil kleine Bereiche verschoben sind. Man erkennt es an einzelnen Buchstaben, die um die im Bild gezeigte Breite der Verschiebung gestaucht werden. Enen Bildschirmplot davon kann man nicht machen, der Bildschirmplot weißt den Bildfehler nicht auf, es muss also auf dem Weg der Übertragung oder der Darstellung passieren. Ich mache bei gelegenheit mal ein Foto...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

@interessierterUser:
Dann haben wir aber unterschiedliches Verhalten:
Die ~10 senkrechten Zeilen am rechten Rand sind genau in der Mitte herausgeschnitten und die restliche rechte Bildhälfte rutscht in einem Stück nach Links ohne was zu verzerren.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn das bei zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Monitoren vorkommt, bleibt halt nur Gsync als gemeinsamer Nenner.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier das selbe Modell ist, kann es natürlich auch immer noch das Panel sein oder eine bestimmte Charge des GSync Scalers.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hab es beim Asus PG278Q und beim Acer Z35 gehabt.
Die haben ausser Gsync im Prinzip nichts gemeinsam, bis auf den versetzten Streifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab es beim Asus PG278Q und beim Acer Z35 gehabt.
> Die haben ausser Gsync im Prinzip nichts gemeinsam, bis auf den versetzten Streifen.


Haben sich Deine Bildschiem ICONs auch verschoben? Das nervt mich am meisten, ich habe sie jetzt gruppiert in wenige Unterordner, nervt aber auch


----------



## Donner123 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hab ja auch den Asus PG278QR und hatte das noch nie, dass da irgendwas zerrissen, verzogen, verschoben oder was auch immer ist. Defintiv noch nie, ich nutze ihn täglich mehrere Stunden.

Wie habt ihr G-Sync denn eingestellt in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung? Ich hab G-Sync nur für den Vollbildmodus aktiviert, vielleicht ist da ja der Fehler zu finden.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Stell mal Gsync auch auf dem Desktop an  und guck ob es dann auch bei dir ist.
Wenn ja, wissen wir es dann genau.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2018)

Da bekomm ich ja auch richtig Bock auf den "ASUS PG278QR", wenngleich ich auch sagen muss, dass die Diskussion am Anfang des Threads über das Zurückschicken von Produkten in dem Preisbereich völlig unangebracht war.

Wenn ein so teures Gerät technisch nicht einwandfrei ist (nervige Lichthöfe, Pixelfehler) geht es zurück an den Händler, auch wenn keine teuren "Tests" dazubestellt wurden.
Wahrscheinlich wurde der Artikel vom Händler ohnehin schon einmal zurückerhalten und er hat erneut versucht es loszuwerden - selbst schuld.
Bei Online-Bestellungen dürfen solche Mängel nicht am Kunden hängenbleiben. 
Abgesehen davon sind die Produktionskosten eines solchen Panels wohl deutlich niedriger als der Verkaufspreis - allein wenn man bedenkt, dass über 200€ schon im G-Sync stecken.

Was ich nicht gut finde ist, wenn sich Kunden 8 Digitalkameras nach Hause bestellen, um sie der Reihe nach zu testen und 7 von ihnen wieder zu retournieren.
Es ist immer unangenehm für die 7 nachfolgenden Kunden, die evtl. merken, dass die erhaltenen Produkte schon einmal geöffnet wurden. 
Dies hatte ich letztens bei einer Soundkarte, war aber nicht so schlimm, weil die wohl keine Defekte hatte. 
Aber wenn man dann mängelbehaftete Monitore für 700€ erhält, darf man schon mal unzufrieden sein und vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hab GSync immer an, auch auf dem Desktop. Ich hab das noch nie gesehen. Vlt. ist die Ursache auch woanders? Z.B. beim Kabel?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (9. Januar 2018)

Habe dieses Problem auch,tritt aber sehr selten auf.Bis jetzt reichte immer der Sprung vom Game ins Windows und zurück.
G-Sync läuft bei mir im Fenster und Vollbildmodus,Displayportkabel ist das Lindy Cromo.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

Das beiligende DP-Kabel vom Monitor hat deutlich mehr Ärger gemacht aber das hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen das die beiligenden Kabel in der Regel Mist sind.

Die Universalempfehlung in Form des Lindy Cromo hatte ich schon gelesen, hab mich dann aber aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen in den Längen 1m und 3m dagegen entschieden.
Hab mich dann zum Premiumkabel von Delock entschieden und hab nun je ein Kabel in den Längen 1m, 2m und 3m in Verwendung.

Ich selber glaub zwar weniger das es an den Kabeln liegt, da das Problem zu 95% beim Einschalten den Monitors passiert (ganz selten beim ändern der Auflösung) und man das Problem durch erneutes Aus- und wieder Einschalten behen kann > danach kann man stundenlangen zocken oder was auch immer ohne dass das Problem auch nur ein einziges mal auftritt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich würde jetzt mal ganz dreist behaupten, dass es ein Fehler im Gsyncmodul ist.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2018)

Müsste es dann nicht bei jedem auftreten?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Nicht unbedingt.
Mein altes Board ist zB ab an zu nicht mit meinem RAM Speicher im XMP gestartet.
Da hat definitiv auch was nicht gestimmt, nur hat es zu 95% der Zeit funktioniert.

Und wenn ein und dasselbe Problem bei verschieden Monitoren, Kabeln und PCs auftritt, dann bleibt halt nicht mehr viel über.
In diesem Fall ist Gsync der einzige gemeinsame Nenner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab GSync immer an, auch auf dem Desktop. Ich hab das noch nie gesehen. Vlt. ist die Ursache auch woanders? Z.B. beim Kabel?


Es passiert aktuell immer nur, von ich ältere Spiele wie CIV V spiele und ab und zu mit dem Windows TAB zum Desktop springe.


----------



## Nazzy (20. Januar 2018)

Also, Icons verschieben sich bei mir nicht. Aber das mit den Buchstaben habe ich auch ab und zu.

Edit :

Ok, jetzt tun sie es auf einmal doch oO


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2018)

Zum Archivieren für mich, meine Farbeinstellungen:


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2018)

Das kannst du doch im OSD einstellen, dann funktioniert es auch im Spiel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch im OSD einstellen, dann funktioniert es auch im Spiel.


Aber nicht für jede Farbe einzeln, oder ich bin wie üblich zu blöd dazu, habe aber nix gefunden. Den
Monitor habe ich soweit über sein Menü eingestellt, die Feinseinstllung für perfekte Fotodarstellung 
dann  halt für die Desktopansicht im Treiber.

Aber es gibt ein anderes Problem. Seit ich den aktuellen Treiber 398.11 vom 06.06.2018 installiert habe,
"ruckelt" das Bild im Brower, wenn ich aus einem Spiel zurückkomme. Runterfahren und wieder hochfahren
hilft wie immer, ist aber keine Dauerlösung. Was kann das sein? Schaltet der Treiber auf 60Hz (wie sehe
ich auf dem Desktop meine FPS), gehen irgendwelcher Bildbeschleuniger aus und wenn ja, wo finde ich
sowas? Hast Du Ideen?

Bin gerade wieder extrem genervt vom Nvidiatreiber. Der wird immer instabiler im Vergleich zum alten 
372.70 den ich bis jetzt nutze, weil jede neuere Variante nur rumgezickt hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2018)

Für die "perfekte" Fotodarstellung gibts nen Colorimeter und damit dann nen Farbprofil erstellen.

Hast du Gsync auch auf dem Desktop an?
Die Hertz kannst du ganz einfach mit ner Mausbewegung überprüfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei 144Hz sollte es so wie rechts aussehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also hast du schon mal nen 144Hz ohne Sync bei 40-45fps ausprobiert.


Ich habe es jetzt mal ausgiebig mit und ohne G-sync getestet. Nachdem ich jetzt über zwei Jahre daran gewöhnt war, wurde mir ziemlich schnell schlecht. Z.B. im Anno 1800 Benchmark mit über 144Hz aber ohne V-sync. Das zerreist so stark, dass ich weg schauen musste. Und bei geringen FPS ist es gefühlrt noch schlimmer. Nee, hat man das einmal gehabt, will man es nie wieder missen.


----------

